# نتائج انتخابات الرئاسة



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*سنتابع هنا وضع نتائج اللجان الفرعية التى سيتم الإعلان عنها ...... وربنا يستر ....*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يستررر:yaka:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2012)

*بجد بجد انا اعصابى شبه محروقة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بجد بجد انا اعصابى شبه محروقة *​


*شوحها ببصلاية مع فصين توم ونقطة خل واحدة*
*ترجع زى الأول :fun_oops:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2012)

*مش عارفه ليه انا فجأه بقيت حاسه انها مش فارقه !!!!!
عالعموم متابعه ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شوحها ببصلاية مع فصين توم ونقطة خل واحدة*
> *ترجع زى الأول :fun_oops:*


*ماليش فى الاكل ياعبووود  اللى واضح انك بتحبه قووووى*
*عملت حسابى واشتريت كام فيوز لزوم القفلة  *​


----------



## Eva Maria (24 مايو 2012)

*متى تظهر النتيجة ؟*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 مايو 2012)

ربنا يختار الأصلـــح لمصـــر ​


----------



## اليعازر (24 مايو 2012)

مصر تهمنا جميعاً..

متابع معكم.

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *متى تظهر النتيجة ؟*



*ستظهر تباعا نتائج اللجان الفرعية ....*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش عارفه ليه انا فجأه بقيت حاسه انها مش فارقه !!!!!*
> *عالعموم متابعه ...*


*ههههه دا انفصام ماقبل النتيجة :smil15:*
*حتى يتمكن العقل من استيعاب صدمة معينة*
*ودا من رحمة ربنا بينا هههههه *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ههههه دا انفصام ماقبل النتيجة :smil15:*
> *حتى يتمكن العقل من استيعاب صدمة معينة*
> *ودا من رحمة ربنا بينا هههههه *​



*ههههههه لا ابدااا يا ياسر ليه متقولشى ان ده ايمان منى بان كل اللى يجيبه ربنا هيكون كويس
حتى لو مرسى اللى اخد الكرسى*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 مايو 2012)

ربنا يستر وميكسبش اللي في بالي


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2012)

*أوضحت المؤشرات الأولية بلجان روض الفرج، تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق، يليه حمدين صباحى *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههه لا ابدااا يا ياسر ليه متقولشى ان ده ايمان منى بان كل اللى يجيبه ربنا هيكون كويس*
> *حتى لو مرسى اللى اخد الكرسى*


*المشكلة انه مش هاياخد الكرسى بس*
*دا هاياخد كل حـــــــــــــــــــاجة ماينفعش*
*يادونتنا !! نحن لسنا ايران !*
*ومش مشكلة لو راحت من عمرو الى حمدين*
*هما الاتنين حلوين و ان كان عمرو هو الاقدر*
*على اللعب *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2012)

*المؤشرات الأولية بالهرم: صباحى الأول ومرسى الثانى وشفيق الثالث*


----------



## چاكس (24 مايو 2012)

*ايه كل الناس اللى قلقانة دى !! اشمعنا انا ولا فارقة معايا !!!! 
الشباب هنا وطنى اوى ... ^_^ حقد بقى 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *ايه كل الناس اللى قلقانة دى !! اشمعنا انا ولا فارقة معايا !!!!
> الشباب هنا وطنى اوى ... ^_^ حقد بقى
> 
> *




*متفرقش معاك إزاى !!!!!!!!!

ده مستقبل البلد كلها !!!!!!!!!!!!!

لو نجح المجرمون ، مثلما نجحوا فى إنتخابات مجلس الشعب ، فالخراب سيعم مصر 

لو نجح المجرمون 

ستقع مصر فى أيدى ذئاب لا ترحم ، وكله بإسم الـــــــــــــلاه والــــــــــلات

*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2012)

*  اللجنة 47 العياط الحضور 1221 الصحيح 1127 مرسي 733 ابو الفتوح 186 موسي 38



* البحيرة - الدلنجات - مدرسة عبد الحميد موسى: أبو الفتوح : 414 - مرسى : 272 - شفيق : 137 - موسى :150 - صباحى :18

* مدرسة يوسف حامد خليل - طلخا بالدقهلية: 98 صوت لموسى، 44 حمدين، شفيق 32، مرسي 10، أبو الفتوح 1

* لجنة مدرسة الأبريقجي - الرحمانية - البحيرة: عمرو موسى 5800 صوت- أحمد شفيق 2500 صوت- حمدين صباحي 2200 - عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 1400 - محمد مرسي 3099 - العوا 100 - البسطويسي 100 - أبو العز الحريري 101 - محمود حسام 100.

* لجنة مدرسة الداخلة بكوم حمادة - البحيرة: أبو الفتوح 222 - مرسى 117 - شفيق 100 - موسى 100 - حمدين 83

* لجنة مدرسة الزخرفية - مركز ارمنت - قنا : أبو الفتوح 228 - محمد مرسي 191 - عمروموسي 122 - شفيق 94 - صباحي 36 - العوا 9 - خالد علي 4 - محمد فوزي 3 - الحريري - حسام خير الله - الاشعل كل منهم 2.

* لجنة مدرسة مؤسسه بنى حميل - سوهاج عمرو موسى 260 - عبد المنعم ابوالفتوح 183 - محمد مرسى 146 - احمد شفيق 78 - حمدين صباحى 39.

* المدرسة التجريبية بالاسماعيلية : مرسى 252 و أبو الفتوح 208 صباحى 137 موسى 146 شفيق 251 لجنة 47 العياط … مرسي 733 .. ابو الفتوح 186 .. موسي 38 صوت.

* لجنة بالفيوم .. مرسي 444 .. ابو الفتوح 333 … شفيق 279 … حمدين 30 .. موسي 26.

* كوم حمادة .. ابو الفتوح 222 .. مرسي 117 … شفيق 100 … حمدين 83.


* مدرسة الجبابي الابتدائية طما … ابو الفتوح 224 مرسي 200 وشفيق 150.

* جزيرة شندويل «سوهاج» .. مرسي 369 .. ابو الفتوح 177… موسي 165… شفيق 194.

* ابو المطامير.. ابو الفتوح 164 مرسي 59 .. شفيق 10 …عمرو موسي7 .. البسطويسي5 حمدين 4.


* كوم حمادة .. ابو الفتوح 222 .. مرسي 117 … شفيق 100 … حمدين 83.


* مدرسة الجبابي الابتدائية طما … ابو الفتوح 224 مرسي 200 وشفيق 150


* لجنة بالفيوم .. مرسي 444 .. ابو الفتوح 333 … شفيق 279 … حمدين 30 .. موسي 26.


* مدرسة الثانوية العسكرية بالمنيا .. ابو الفتوح 224 .. ومرسي 200 .. شفيق 150.

* مدرسة اسنا بالاقصر .. ابو الفتوح 103 .. شفيق 54 .. مرسي 37 .. موسي 30.. حمدين 27.

* البحيرة مدرسة الرحمانية: موسي 5800 .. شفيق 2500 .. مرسي 3099… صباحي 2200 .. ابوالفتوح 400.


* لجنة هيهيا… مرسي 509 .. شفيق 295 .. ابو الفتوح 81 .. صباحي 35.


* لجنة في اسماعيلية .. مرسي 252 شفيق 251 ابو الفتوح 208 حمدين 137 موسي .

* مدرسة العروبة بمصر الجديدة.. حمدين صباحي بـ145 أحمد شفيق بـ138 عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 80 صوتاَ ، وعمرو موسي 66 العوا 15 وهشام البسطويسي سادساَ بـ4 أصوات ومحمد حسام في المركز الأخير بصوت واحد.

* السلام الابتدائية بسيدى غازى: حمدين صباحى على 107 صوت وابو الفتوح 100 صوت وشفيق 24 صوت ومرسى 8 اصوات وعمرو موسى 4 اصوات.

* مدرسة هاشم سليمان الخانكة .. مرسي 158 .. شفيق 97 .. ابو الفتوح 67 .. موسي 51 .. حمدين 45.

* لجنة رقم 10 بالمدرسة التجريبية بالمزارعة بالتل الكبير تقدم مرسي باصوات 252 صوت وحصل شفيق على 251 ود.عبد المنعم 208 صوت وموسى 146 وصباحى 137 والعوا 10 وخالد على 6 اصوات.


* مدرسة الواصفية الابتدائية حصول مرسى على 845 صوت وحصل شفيق على 132 وأبوالفتوح 314 صوت وموسى 481 وصباحى.

* أرمنت (الاقصر).. شفيق 118 .. ابو الفتوح 91 .. مرسي 60.

* مدرسة سعدالدين بالسنبلاوين .. شفيق 65 .. ابو الفتوح 30 … صباحي 21 .. مرسي 11 .. موسي 9.

* مدرسة الأمين الإبتدائية بوادي النطرون: مرسي٩٦١.. وابو الفتوح ٨٩٦ ..وشفيق٥٢٠ .. وعمرو موسي .. ٣٥٨ وحمدين ١٥٩


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*شفيق يتصدر إحدى لجان عين شمس






 24l5l2012
*
* انتهت عمليات فرز الأصوات في إحدى لجان مدرسة الزهراء بمنطقة عين شمس،     وأسفرت عن تقدم أحمد شفيق، يليه محمد مرسى وحمدين صباحي وأبو الفتوح ،     وسنوافيكم بتفاصيل بقية اللجان لاحقا .*

*  الوطن* ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مايو 2012)

*

أعتقد أن عمرو ، هو أشطر الحلول ... الإخوانية 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*ننشر نتائج فرز أول لجنتين فى الشرقية




*




*حصل محمد مرسى المرشح الرئاسى على 509 صوت فى لجنة مختار بيه بمركز ههيا  بالشرقية ،تلاه شفيق ب295 صوت ثم ابو الفتوح 180 صوت وصباحى 35 وموسى 17  صوت. 
فيما بلغ عددالاصوات الصحيحة بلجنة كفر القواسمة الابتدائية بالشرقية 245  صوت وتصدر شفيق التصويت ب104 صوت يلية مرسى 97 ثم صباحى 15 وابو الفتوح 12  وفى الاخير موسى 11 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*مدرسة ابوهيكل الرياض- كفر الشيخ: … حمدين 111 … مرسي 27 … ابو الفتوح 3 … شفيق 1

مدرسة جزيرة راجح بمركز إسنا بالأقصر: ابو الفتوح 306 وموسى 232 وصباحى 71 ومرسى 94 وخالد على 4 وشفيق 19

لجنة القرامطة بسوهاج: مرسي 346 وأبو الفتوح 185 وموسي175 وشفيق 46

كفر عصام بالغربية: شفيق 1600 صوت وموسى 400 صوت ومرسي 225 صوت وحمدين 350 صوت

نتائج لجنة 27 منشية العباسية بالشرقية: مرسى 737 صوتا وشفيق 245 صوت ابو الفتوح 130 صوت وصباحى 120 صوت وموسى 76 صوت

مدرسة جزيرة راجح بمركز إسنا بالأقصر: ابو الفتوح 306 وموسى 232 وصباحى 71 ومرسى 94 وخالد على 4 وشفيق 19

لجنة القرامطة بسوهاج: مرسي 346 وأبو الفتوح 185 وموسي175 وشفيق 46

لجنة 37 بالمراغة سوهاج : مرسي 780 … ابو الفتوح 353 …موسي 166 .. شفيق 81 … حمدين

ميت ناجي بمركز ميت غمر: شفيق 1310 ومرسي 730 وموسى 720 وأبو الفتوح 242 وحمدين 188 صوت

لجنة سيدات 2 شرم الشيخ: حصل شفيق على 143 صوتا وصباحي 137 صوت وموسى 91 صوت وأبو الفتوح 84 صوت  ومرسي 45 صوت

لجنة مدرسة إسنا بالأقصر: أبو الفتوح 103.. شفيق 54.. مرسي 37.. موسي 30.. حمدين 27

نتائج فرز لجنة مدرسة السنطة غربية: شفيق 384.. مرسي 311.. موسي 74.. صباحي 55.. أبو الفتوح 53

نتيجة لجنة مدرسة الأبريقجي الرحمانية بالبحيرة: محمد مرسي 3099 وموسى 5800 صوت وشفيق 2500 وصباحي 2200 وأبو الفتوح 1400

مدرسة الأمين الإبتدائية بوادي النطرون: مرسي٩٦١ وابو الفتوح ٨٩٦ وشفيق٥٢٠ وعمرو موسي٣٥٨ وحمدين ١٥٩

نتائج قرية ميت ناجي بمركز ميت غمر حصل شفيق على 1310 صوت ومرسي 730 صوت وموسى 720 وأبو الفتوح بحوالي 242 وحمدين 188 صوت

اخميم سوهاج لجنة الصوامعة:  مرسي 272 .. ابو الفتوح 199 .. شفيق 92 … موسي 55 .. حمدين 23

الفيوم | أطسا | لجنة 87: مرسي : 226 – أبوالفتوح : 85 موسى 62شفيق 21 صباحي 20 العوا 4

لجنة 33: مرسي 190 ابوالفتوح 82 موسى 37 شفيق 17 صباحي 30 العوا 4 الباقين 1

الزقازيق شرقية_ مدرسة كفر ابوحاكم الابتدائية : مرسى 300 صوت ، شفيق 236 ،بوالفتوح 101 صوت…. حمدين صباحى 95 صوت.

شمارة – زفتى : شفيق 176 – مرسي 169 – ابو الفتوح 143 – صباحي 40 – موسي 18

 مدرسة البرقي دمياط … ابو الفتوح 465 .. موسي 468 … شفيق 425 … حمدين 223

لجنة 37 بالمراغة سوهاج .. مرسي 780 … ابو الفتوح 353 …موسي 166 .. شفيق 81 … حمدين 32

نتائج فرز لجنة مدرسة السنطة غربية: شفيق 384.. مرسي 311.. موسي 74.. صباحي 55.. أبو الفتوح 53

نتيجة لجنة مدرسة الأبريقجي الرحمانية بالبحيرة: محمد مرسي 3099 وموسى 5800 صوت وشفيق 2500 وصباحي 2200 وأبو الفتوح 1400

مدرسة الأمين الإبتدائية بوادي النطرون: مرسي٩٦١ وابو الفتوح ٨٩٦ وشفيق٥٢٠ وعمرو موسي٣٥٨ وحمدين ١٥٩

مدرسة هاشم سليمان الخانكة: .. مرسي 158 .. شفيق 97 .. ابو الفتوح 67 .. موسي 51 .. حمدين 45

لجنة مدرسة بني حميل بسوهاج: 260 موسى.. 183 أبو الفتوح.. 146 مرسي.. 78 شفيق.. 39 صباحي

نتائج فرز لجنة مدرسة السنطة غربية: شفيق 384.. مرسي 311.. موسي 74.. صباحي 55.. أبو الفتوح 53

نتيجة لجنة مدرسة الأبريقجي الرحمانية بالبحيرة: محمد مرسي 3099 وموسى 5800 صوت وشفيق 2500 وصباحي 2200 وأبو الفتوح 1400

أرمنت – الاقصر : شفيق 118 – ابو الفتوح 91 – مرسي 60

مدرسة شعد الدين بالسنبلاوين .. شفيق 65 .. ابو الفتوح 30 … صباحي 21 .. مرسي 11 .. موسي 9

لجنة رقم 10 بالمدرسة التجريبية بالمزارعة بالتل الكبير تقدم مرسي باصوات 252 صوت وحصل شفيق على 251 ود.عبد المنعم 208 صوت وموسى 146 وصباحى 137 والعوا 10 وخالد على 6 اصوات.

واسفرت نتيجة الفرز بمدرسة الواصفية الابتدائية حصول د.مرسى على 845 صوت وحصل شفيق على 132 ود.عبد المنعم 314 صوت وموسى 481 وصباحى

رأس الحكمة بمطروح: أبو الفتوح 107 محمد مرسى 25 عمرو موسى17

كوم حمادة .. ابو الفتوح 222 .. مرسي 117 … شفيق 100 … حمدين 83

مدرسة الجبابي الابتدائية طما … ابو الفتوح 224 مرسي 200 وشفيق 150

لجنة بالفيوم .. مرسي 444 .. ابو الفتوح 333 … شفيق 279 … حمدين 30 .. موسي 26

جزيرة شندويل «سوهاج» .. مرسي 369 .. ابو الفتوح 177… موسي 165… شفيق 194

لجنة برديس «سوهاج».. مرسي 247 .. شفيق 172 … موسي 147 .. حمدين 44 .. ابو الفتوح 198

مدرسة هاشم سليمان«الخانكة« .. مرسي 158 .. شفيق 97 .. ابو الفتوح 67 .. موسي 51 .. حمدين 45

نتيجة لجنة مدرسة بني حميل بسوهاج: 260 موسى.. 183 أبو الفتوح.. 146 مرسي.. 78 شفيق.. 39 صباحي

نتيجة فرز لجنة مدرسة السلام الابتدائية بسيدى غازى: حمدين صباحى على 107 صوت وابو الفتوح 100 صوت وشفيق 24 صوت ومرسى 8 اصوات وعمرو موسى 4 اصوات

لجنة مدرسة العروبة بمصر الجديدة : حمدين صباحي بـ145 أحمد شفيق بـ138 عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 80 صوتاَ ، وعمرو موسي 66 العوا 15 وهشام البسطويسي سادساَ بـ4 أصوات ومحمد حسام في المركز الأخير بصوت واحد

ابو المطامير ابو الفتوح 164 مرسي 59 .. شفيق 10 …عمرو موسي7 .. البسطويسي5 حمدين 4

كوم حمادة .. ابو الفتوح 222 .. مرسي 117 … شفيق 100 … حمدين 83

مدرسة الجبابي الابتدائية طما … ابو الفتوح 224 مرسي 200 وشفيق 150

لجنة بالفيوم .. مرسي 444 .. ابو الفتوح 333 … شفيق 279 … حمدين 30 .. موسي 26

مدرسة الثانوية العسكرية بالمنيا .. ابو الفتوح 224 .. ومرسي 200 .. شفيق 150

مدرسة اسنا بالاقصر .. ابو الفتوح 103 .. شفيق 54 .. مرسي 37 .. موسي 30.. حمدين 27

البحيرة مدرسة الرحمانية: موسي 5800 .. شفيق 2500 .. مرسي 3099… صباحي 2200 .. ابو الفتوح 400 ..

لجنة هيهيا… مرسي 509 .. شفيق 295 .. ابو الفتوح 81 .. صباحي 35

لجنة في اسماعيلية .. مرسي 252 شفيق 251 ابو الفتوح 208 حمدين 137 موسي 146

لجنة 47 العياط … مرسي 733 .. ابو الفتوح 186 .. موسي 38 صوت

المدرسة التجريبية بالاسماعيلية : مرسى 252 و أبو الفتوح 208 صباحى 137 موسى 146 شفيق 251

لجنه مدرسه مؤسسه بنى حميل لجنه رقم 56اسفرت عن تصدر عمرو موسى بـ260صوت وتلاه عبد المنعم ابوالفتوح 183 صوتا ثم محمد مرسى 146صوتا ثم احمد شفيق 78صوتا وتلاه حمدين صباحى برصيد 39 صوتا

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*شفيق يتقدم في النتائج الأولية بالدقهلية*

                                           بقلم : صالح رمضان                  منذ 3 دقائق             






 
*ظهرت نتائج اللجنة رقم 16 بمدرسة قرية ابستو بمركز  نبروه  بالدقهلية حصول احمد شفيق على 300 صوت ،عمرو موسى 240 ، محمد مرسى  203 صوت ،  عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 47 صوت ، حمدين 36 صوت ، خالد على 2 صوت 
45 صوت باطل 
لجنة رقم16 

 الوطن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*لجنة 28 ومقرها مدرسة هاشم سليم الابتدائية بالخانكة، محمد مرسى 158صوتا، أحمد شفيق 97 صوتا، عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 67 صوتا، عمرو موسى 51 صوتا، حمدين صباحى 45 صوتا، أبو العز الحريرى 3 أصوات، محمد عبد الفتاح 3 أصوات*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*تصدر شفيق ويليه صباحي في مدرسة السيدة سمية التجريبية بشبرا*

                                           بقلم : قسم السياسة                  منذ 23 دقيقة             
3 





*جاءت نتائج التصويت في مدرسة السيدة سمية بشبرا، لجنة 43، كالتالي: 
شفيق 881 صوتا. 
صباحي 624 صوتا. 
مرسي 418 صوتا. 
أبو الفتوح 302 صوت.


الوطن
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*لجنة مدرسة «أبو دخان الابتدائية»، التابعة لمركز ببا، بمحافظة بني سويف

وبلغ عدد الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم في اللجنة 744 صوتًا انتخابيًا، بلغت الأصوات الصحيحة 272، وجاءت نتائج الفرز كالتالي:

محمد مرسي على 99 صوتًا، عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 93 صوتًا، عمرو موسى 28 صوتا، أحمد شفيق 26 صوتا، حمدين صباحي 18 صوتا، سليم العوا وخالد علي ومحمود حسام صوتين، حسام خير الله  وأبو العز الحريري صوت واحد.

وقام مندوبو المرشحين بالتوقيع على محاضر الفرز، التي أقرتها هيئة اللجنة الفرعية
*


----------



## zezza (24 مايو 2012)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   رب 
الخير لمصر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*لجنة «الرياض» - أبو كبير - الشرقية: شفيق 330 صوت - محمد مرسي 322 صوت - حمدين صباحي 91 صوت - أبو الفتوح 89 صوت- عمرو موسى 59 صوت*


----------



## oesi no (24 مايو 2012)

ياريت منكررش  المشاركات  علشان بتابع من الفوووووون


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*نتائج ضبابيه حتى الآن 
شفيق ومرسى وابو الفتوح يتصدروا النتائج
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*دا ايه التنقيط ده 
لما تظهر النتيجه النهائيه ابعتولي اي عيل عالقهوه 
وانا هبقي اجيب الساقع في ايدي

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *دا ايه التنقيط ده
> لما تظهر النتيجه النهائيه ابعتولي اي عيل عالقهوه
> وانا هبقي اجيب الساقع في ايدي
> 
> *​



*هات ورقه وقلم يا مان ...... واجمع النتائج ..... النتائج بدنجان × بدنجان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*المؤشرات الأولية.. تقدم شفيق بروض الفرج

الخميس، 24 مايو 2012 - 22:12

 *
*



من جانب من فرز الأصوات باللجان الانتخابية​*
* أوضحت   المؤشرات الأولية  بلجان روض الفرج، تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق، يليه حمدين   صباحى، ثم الدكتور  محمد مرسى، يليه عمرو موسى، حيث أكدت المؤشرات الأولية   بمدرسة روض الفرج  الثانوية بنات باللجنة 22 على حسم الفريق أحمد شفيق   الصندوق الأول ويليه  حمدين صباحى، وكذلك بمدرسة التوفيقية بنين ومدرسة  شبرا  الإعدادية بنين  ومدرسة السيدة عائشة الثانوية بنات.*

* وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً.*
* 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هات ورقه وقلم يا مان ...... واجمع النتائج ..... النتائج بدنجان × بدنجان*



*مين فاضي للتفنيط 
هاجي اتفرج في الاخر 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*
قناة الحياة | مؤشرات أولية:
- تقدم مرسي وأبو الفتوح فى قنا
- تقدم صباحي يليه موسي، ابو الفتوح ومرسي فى السويس
- تقدم حمدين يليه موسي ثم ابو الفتوح فى لجان طرة البلد والمعادي بالقاهرة
- تقدم موسي يليه صباحي ثم شفيق فى لجنة مدرسة خليل حامد بطلخا
- تقدم صباحي يليه شفيق، موسي ، ابو الفتوح فى لجنة مدرسة خليل أغا بباب الشعرية
- تقدم شفيق يليه ابو الفتوح ثم مرسي فى لجنة مدرسة شبشير بطنطا
- تقدم مرسي يليه ابو الفتوح ثم موسي وحمدين فى بعض لجان الوادي الجديد
- تقدم موسي يليه ابو الفتوح ثم مرسي وشفيق فى لجنة 2 بالبحيرة
- تقدم ابو الفتوح يليه شفيق ثم حمدين وموسي ومرسي فى مدرسة التحرير بقنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## zezza (24 مايو 2012)

*ابو الفتوح زى الزمالك ماسك فى المركز التانى 
شكله هو اللى هيكتسح فى تجميع الاصوات 
استر يا رب *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههه*
*عاملين زى الراجل اللى مستنى برة أوضة العلميات والولية بتولد*
*حد يحزق بالنيابة عنى يارجالة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*النتائج النهائية للجنة فرعية رقم "24" بمدرسة ابن النفيس بمدينة نصر 
أبو الفتوح على 911 صوتا، حمدين صباحي 850 صوتا، أحمد شفيق 606 أصوات، عمرو موسى 430 صوتا، محمد مرسي 225 صوتا، محمد سليم العوا 80 صوتا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*24 بندر الشرقية : 
عمرو موسى 206
ابوالفتوح 100
شفيق 183
حمدين 22*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*جنة مدرسة طه حسين الابتدائية بكوم أمبو صعيد مصر
 أحمد شفيق على 446صوتا،
 يليه عمرو موسي 342 صوتا،
 ثم محمد مرسي 299 صوتا، 
وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 230 صوتا، 
وحمدين صباحي 220 صوتا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*نتيجة نهائية - لجنة مدرسة محمد الطيب - الغردقة : شفيق 553 صوت - صباحي 524 - مرسي 314 - أبو الفتوح 312 - عمرو موسى 309 - العوا 20 - خالد علي 14*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2012)

*لجنة محمد رضوان بنين دائرة سيدي جابر الإسكندرية
صباحي 1067
أبو الفتوح 862
موسى 320
مرسي* 316


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*لجنة 8 بمدرسة الشهيد صبحي المنيسي - إجمالي عدد الناخبين 1700 - الأصوات الصحيحه 1680 - الباطلة 20 و حصل كل من :
ابو العز الحريري : صوت واحد 
محمد عبدالفتاح محمد فوزي على عيسى : 0
 احمد حسام خير الله : 2
 عمرو موسى : 147
 عبدالمنعم ابوالفتوح : 251
 هشام البسطويسي : 1
 محمود حسام الدين جلال : 3
 سليم العوا : 17
 احمد شفيق : 474
 حمدين صباحي : 381
 عبدالله الاشعل : 1
 خالد علي : 8
 محمد مرسي : 394



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*لجنة فرعية رقم (22) - دمياط: ابو الفتوح 120 \ مرسي 107 \ موسى 106 \ شفيق 105 \ حمدين 93
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

مين يتطوع معايا ويجمع الاصوات كلها ف الموضوع ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*لو الارقام دي حقيقيه 
هيبقي موسي الاول يليه مرسي 
ووراهم ابو الفتوح وشفيق ماشيين مع بعض 


ده تجميع سريع 
شبه دقيق
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*شفيق ثم صباحى ثم عمر موسى ...... ترتيب أحد لجان شبرا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



* واو
سوهاج لوحدها مديه شفيق 11000 صوت من الـ 18000 اللي معاه 
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شفيق ثم صباحى ثم عمر موسى ...... ترتيب أحد لجان شبرا*




دى اكيد لجنتى ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*الشروق | مؤشرات : تقدم شفيق وحمدين في معظم لجان محافظة القاهرة *​


----------



## Eva Maria (24 مايو 2012)

نتائج غير مبشرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*أشارت النتائج الأولية لفرز أصوات الناخبين فى سباق رئاسة الجمهورية فى عدد من اللجان بشبرا والساحل إلى تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق وحصل على 588 صوتا من الصناديق التى تم فرزها بمدرسة روض الفرج، بينما حصل حمدين صباحى على 344 صوتا ومحمد مرسى على 328 صوتا وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على 303 أصوات.

وبمدرسة الترعة الإعدادية بنين حصل شفيق على 885 صوتا، وصباحى على 628 صوتا وأبو الفتوح على 543 صوتا، فى حين حصل مرسى على 300 صوت، وجارى فرز باقى الأصوات فى هاتين المدرستين.

وفى اللجنة الرابعة بشبرا تقدم شفيق فى عمليات الفرز بـ 970 صوتا يليه صباحى بـ 740 صوتا ومرسى 510 أصوات، فى حين تأخر بدء الفرز بمدرسة شبرا القومية.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*قدم حمدين صباحى بالدقى فى المؤشرات الأولية يليه شفيق *​


----------



## oesi no (24 مايو 2012)

جبتوا كام لجنه       
اصلهم 14000 مدرسه  تقريبااااا 
عاوز حد يجمعهملى 
نتيجه محافظه الجيزه  الاجماليه هجيبها             
قبل ما تتعلن


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2012)

*تصدر المرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى، المركز الأول فى العديد من اللجان الانتخابية بمحافظة كفر الشيخ ومسقط رأسه، حيث تصدر المركز الأول بنسبة 100% فى مدرسة الجرايدة بحصوله على إجمالى 650 صوتا لصالحه من أصل 650 صوتا.

وتصدر صباحى المركز الأول فى اللجنة رقم 8 بمدرسة الرابعة الإعدادية بقرية الرابعة ببلطيم بحصوله على 1064 صوتا، يليه محمد مرسى بـ 1020 صوتا، وفى اللجنة رقم 7 بذات المدرسهة حصل صباحى على 1123 صوتا، يليه مرسى بـ 608 أصوات، ثم أحمد شفيق بـ 33 صوتا.

كما تصدر المركز الأول أيضاً فى عدد من المدارس بمحافظة كفر الشيخ بالحامول وهى، وجمعية البنا الزراعية بـ 1820 صوتا، ومدرسة قلينى الابتدائية بـ 315 صوتا، ومدرسة القربة الابتدائية بـ 470 صوتا، ومدرسة التجارة بنات بـ 953 صوتا، ومدرسة المناوفه الابتدائية بـ 2029 صوتا، ومدرسة الطرفاية بـ 687 صوتا، ومدرسة السمراء بـ 515 صوتا، ومدرسة العشرية بـ 150 صوتا، ومدرسة البنوان بـ 243 صوتا، ومدرسة الحندقوقة تعليم أساسى 512 صوتا*


----------



## Eva Maria (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*                مؤشرات: حمدين صباحي الأول في عدد من اللجان الانتخابية بالسويس *

*تعليقات:                 0* شارك بتعليقك 


*                             آخر تحديث يوم             الخميس 24 مايو 2012 - 11:30 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة           *







حمدين صباحي- المرشح للانتخابات الرئاسية






*سيد نون                                                                                             * *أنتهت لجنة السماد الأنتخابية بالسويس من الفرز  الأنتخابي، و أسفرت نتائجها عن تقدم المرشح حمدين صباحي بحصولة علي 511  صوت، يلية محمد مرسي بحصولة علي 596 صوت، ثم عمرو موسي 441 صوت.*

 وجاءت نتائج الفرز بلجنة مدرسة الحرية بالسويس، بحصول حمدين الصباحي علي  811 صوت، يلية عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 550 صوت، ثم عمرو موسي 355 صوت.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*"أبو الفتوح" يتصدر نتائج فرز لجنة 4 بالحوامدية وصباحى الثانى*

                           الخميس، 24 مايو  2012 - 23:46





                             عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح                         
 كتب سليم على


 
أظهرت النتائج النهائية للفرز باللجنة رقم 4 بمدرسة الإعدادية  المشتركة، بمدينة الحوامدية، بمحافظة الجيزة، تصدر الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو  الفتوح فى المركز الأول بـ 781 صوتًا، يليه حمدين صباحى 674، يليه الدكتور  محمد مرسى بـ 650 صوتًا، وأحمد شفيق بـ 260 صوتًا، وعمرو موسى 186 صوتًا،  وخالد على 22 صوتًا، من إجمالى الأصوات المقيدة بالجداول الانتخابية للجنة  2652 صوتًا، منها 61 صوتًا باطلاَ.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين صباحى يتصدر فرز الأصوات بعين شمس وبطره البلد*

                           الخميس، 24 مايو  2012 - 23:46





                             حمدين صباحى                         
 كتب أشرف عزوز و هند مختار


 
أعلن رئيس اللجنة رقم 63 بمدرسة محمود خاطر بعين شمس نتيجة فرز الأصوات، حيث وصل عدد الأصوات 2326، الباطل منها 12 صوتا.

وجاء فى المركز الأول حمدين صباحى بعدد 999 صوتا، وأبو الفتوح بـ549 صوتا ومحمد مرسى بـ347 صوتا، وشفيق 229 وعمرو موسى 132.

وتصدر صباحى عملية الفرز بمدرسة أسماء الثانوية بنات بطره البلد بـ540 صوتا، يليه الفريق أحمد شفيق بـ430 صوتا ومحمد مرسى 300 صوت .

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى تصدر فيه حمدين أيضا بمعهد الأوقاف بطره البلد  بـ700 صوت يليه فى عمرو موسى 550 صوتا، يليه أحمد شفيق 400 صوت، ثم محمد  مرسى 210 أصوات، وحصل سليم العوا على 18 صوتا، يليه خالد على بصوتين فقط.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*"صباحى" الأول فى مسقط رأسه ويحسم إحدى اللجان بنسبه 100%*

                           الخميس، 24 مايو  2012 - 23:35





                             حمدين صباحى                         
 كتب محمد رضا


 
تصدر المرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى، المركز الأول فى العديد من  اللجان الانتخابية بمحافظة كفر الشيخ ومسقط رأسه، حيث تصدر المركز الأول  بنسبة 100% فى مدرسة الجرايدة بحصوله على إجمالى 650 صوتا لصالحه من أصل  650 صوتا.

وتصدر صباحى المركز الأول فى اللجنة رقم 8 بمدرسة الرابعة الإعدادية بقرية  الرابعة ببلطيم بحصوله على 1064 صوتا، يليه محمد مرسى بـ 1020 صوتا، وفى  اللجنة رقم 7 بذات المدرسهة حصل صباحى على 1123 صوتا، يليه مرسى بـ 608  أصوات، ثم أحمد شفيق بـ 33 صوتا.

كما تصدر المركز الأول أيضاً فى عدد من المدارس بمحافظة كفر الشيخ بالحامول  وهى، وجمعية البنا الزراعية بـ 1820 صوتا، ومدرسة قلينى الابتدائية بـ 315  صوتا، ومدرسة القربة الابتدائية بـ 470 صوتا، ومدرسة التجارة بنات بـ 953  صوتا، ومدرسة المناوفه الابتدائية بـ 2029 صوتا، ومدرسة الطرفاية بـ 687  صوتا، ومدرسة السمراء بـ 515 صوتا، ومدرسة العشرية بـ 150 صوتا، ومدرسة  البنوان بـ 243 صوتا، ومدرسة الحندقوقة تعليم أساسى 512 صوتا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*مؤشرات الفرز: صباحى الأول.. يليه شفيق وأبو الفتوح بباب الشعرية*

                           الخميس، 24 مايو  2012 - 23:35





                             فرز الأصوات                         
 كتب محمود عبد الغنى


 
أشارت النتائج الأولية لفرز الأصوات بعدد من اللجان بمنطقة باب  الشعرية، منها مدرسة خليل أغا الثانوية العسكرية، إلى تفوق المرشح حمدين  صباحى بحصوله على 636 صوتًا يلية الفريق شفيق بـ 345 صوتًا، فيما حصل  أبو  الفتوح على 237 صوتًا.

وحصل كل من محمد مرسى وعمرو موسى على 215 صوتًا لكلٍّ منهما، بينما حصل  سليم العوا على 19 صوتًا وخالد على 14، وكلٌّ من حسام خير الله وهشام  البسطويسى 4 أصوات.

يذكر أنه شهدت مقار اللجان بمدرسة خليل أغا الزيارة الأولى للمشير أثناء  تفقده للجان فى اليوم الأول من الجولة الأولى صباح أمس الأربعاء.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*كله شويه واحد يطلع والتاني ينزل 
وفي ثواني الموازين تتشقلب 
ايه الروشه دي يا جدعان 

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*قناة الحياة : تقدم صباحي يليه شفيق ومرسي بالوراق و إمبابة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

قناة الحياة : تقدم شفيق يليه حمدين ثم أبو الفتوح و مرسي في لجنة كفر شكر ببنها


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*                مؤشرات: حمدين صباحي الأول في عدد من اللجان الانتخابية بالسويس *

*تعليقات:                 0* شارك بتعليقك 


*                             آخر تحديث يوم             الخميس 24 مايو 2012 - 11:49 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة           *







خاص الشروق






*سيد نون                                                                                             * *جاءت نتائج الفرز بلجنة مدرسة الحرية بالسويس،   بحصول حمدين الصباحي علي 811 صوت، يلية عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 550 صوت، ثم  عمرو موسي 355 صوت.*

 وجاءت نتائج لجنة السماد الأنتخابية بالسويس من الفرز الأنتخابي، حيث  حصل حمدين علي 511 صوت، و محمد مرسي  علي 596 صوت، ثم عمرو موسي 441 صوت


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *قناة الحياة : تقدم صباحي يليه شفيق ومرسي بالوراق و إمبابة*


على فكرة كل قناة  جايبة مؤشرات مختلفة
السى بى سى جايبة شفيق
الحياة حمدين


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*تقدم حمدين صباحى فى المؤشرات الأولية بالمعادى *

                           الخميس، 24 مايو  2012 - 22:32





                             حمدين صباحى                         
 كتبت هند مختار 


 
أوضحت المؤشرات الأولية لعملية الفرز بلجان طره البلد ومنطقة  المعادى بتقدم المرشح حمدين صباحى، يليه عمرو موسى، ثم أبو الفتوح، فيما  حصل المرشح خالد على أقل نسبة أصوات.

وشهدت عدد من اللجان حالة من الارتباك أثناء عملية فرز الأصوات نتيجة سرعة  رؤساء اللجان فى عملية الفرز، محاولين الانتهاء فى أسرع وقت.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*تقدم موسى ومرسى وحمدين فى المؤشرات الأولية بالسويس*

                           الخميس، 24 مايو  2012 - 22:30





                             فرز الاصوات                         
 السويس – محمد كمال


 
أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية لعملية فرز الأصوات بلجان السويس المختلفة  والتى تبلغ عددها 86 لجنة فرعية داخل 63 مقرا انتخابيا أن المؤشرات  الأولية خاصة فى حى الأربعين الذى يضم 166 ألف ناخب وفيصل الذى يضم 98 ألف  ناخب، تقدما لعمرو موسى ومحمد مرسى وحمدين صباحى، ويأتى بعدهم عبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح.

وتقدم حمدين بشكل ملحوظ فى المؤشرات الأولية بحى السويس الذى يضم 54 ألف  ناخب والذى يضم كما يقال القوة الناخبة المثقفة، فيما لم تتضح حتى الآن  الرؤية لحى الجناين الذى يضم ما يقرب من 54 ألف ناخب.

هذا ومازالت عمليات الفرز مستمرة بجميع اللجان، هذا ومازالت عمليات التصويت بمدرسة الصباح الابتدائية المشتركة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*المؤشرات الأولية بالهرم: صباحى الأول ومرسى الثانى وشفيق الثالث*

                           الخميس، 24 مايو  2012 - 22:13





                             حمدين صباحى المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية                         
 سارة علام - تصوير ماهر اسكندر


 
كشفت المؤشرات الأولية للفرز بلجنة مدرسة حافظ إبراهيم الابتدائية  بالهرم فى لجنتى 18 و 19 عن تصدر المرشح حمدين صباحى للمركز الأول، يليه  محمد مرسى فى المركز الثانى، وجاء الفريق أحمد شفيق فى المركز الثالث، من  إجمالى أصوات بلغت 1669 فى اللجنة الأولى و2354 فى اللجنة الثانية.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*المطرية، لجنة 21, مدرسة الجهاد
 حمدين صباحي:674
 مرسي:426
 شفيق:394
 أبو الفتوح :309
 موسى:157*

*


*
*55*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

المطرية، مدرسة العقاد ، لجنة 32
 حمدين صباحي: 942
 أبو الفتوح: 498
 مرسي:478
 احمد شفيق: 444
 موسى:127





67


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

المطرية ، مدرسة المحمدية، لجنة 33
 حمدين صباحي :821 
 أحمد شفيق :483
 مرسي:420
 أبو الفتوح: 400
 موسى: 164





119


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

قرية العزيمة، مركز كوم حمادة، 
 محافظة البحيرة
 مرسي :1067
 عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح :625
 حمدين صباحي:386


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

محافظة البحيرة
 مدرسة النجاح الابتدائية
 مرسي:1057
 عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح: 703
 حمدين صباحي: 673


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

محافظة الدقهلية، مركز ميت بدر خميس
 إجمالي الأصوات :3558 
 حمدين صباحي 933 
 مرسي 901
 احمد شفيق 585
 أبو الفتوح  557
 موسى 508


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

المحافظه:القاهره
 المركز :ميت عقبه
 المدرسه :الازهار
 حمدين صباحي: 1005
 مرسى: 682
 أحمد شفيق: 604


----------



## bob (24 مايو 2012)

*شكلها هترسي علي شفيق و مرسي 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

المحافظه:القاهره
 المركز :دار السلام
 المدرسه :الفاروق
 لجنه:1
 الاجمالى3096
 حمدين صباحي: 977
 مرسى: 746
 احمد شفيق: 534


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

الساحل لجنة 10 شبرا :
 أحمد شفيق :976 
 حمدين صباحي :602 
 موسى :443 
 مرسي :351
 أبو الفتوح :237


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

مدرسه الجرايده بكفر الشيخ اجمالى التصويت 650
 حمدين صباحي 650 صوت


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

*يا جماعه انا كده قلقت اوى

مرسي وابوالفتوح مرسي وابوالفتوح!!!!

يارب ارحم


*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

المحافظه:كفر الشيخ
 المركز :بلطيم
 المدرسه :قريه الرابعه مدرسه الرابعه الاعداديه
 لجنه:8
 حمدين صباحي 1064
 مرسى 1020


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

المحافظه:القليوبية
 المركز :شبين القناطر
 المدرسه :فاطمه الزهراء الثانويه
 حمدين  صباحي 701
 أحمد شفيق 601
 عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 545


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

محافظة كفر الشيخ:
 حمدين صباحي الاول فى كل من
 -مدرسه البنا الابتدائيه 1820
 - قلينى 315
 - القربه 470
 - التجاره بالحامول 953
 - المناوفه 2029
 - الطرفايه 687
 - السمراء 515
 - العشريه 150
 - البنوان 243
 - الحندقوقه 512


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

محافظة كفر الشيخ
 المركز :بلطيم
 المدرسه :الرابعه لجنه:7
 حمدين صباحي 1123
 مرسى 608
 أحمد شفيق33


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

محافظة القاهره: مدرسه محمد فريد المرج الغربيه
 شفيق736 
 مرسى615
 حمدين594


----------



## Eva Maria (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

محافظة البحيره مدرسة اتاى البارود 
 محمد مرسى 249
 عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 147
 أحمد شفيق97


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


> *شكلها هترسي علي شفيق و مرسي
> *



* عارف لو كان في اعاده بين شفيق وصباحي 
هتبقي مدعكه 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

محافظة القاهره :مدرسه طلعت حرب الصناعيه لجنه 8 
 أحمد شفيق :285
 حمدين صباحي:250
 عمرو موسى :206


----------



## Eva Maria (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين يتفوق على شفيق بفارق 500 صوت في لجنة 27 بالسيدة زينب*

                                           بقلم : محمد عبد الوهاب                  منذ 13 دقيقة             







         كشفت النتائج الأولية لفرز أصوات لجنة 27 بمدرسة السيدة زينب الجديدة، فوز حمدين صباحي بأغلبية الأصوات، بفارق نحو 500 صوت 
وتضم اللجنة إجمالى أصوات مسجلة 4736 صوتا، أدلى 3132 منهم بأصواتهم، الأصوات الصحيحة منها 2165 صوتا. 
حمدين صباحي 869 
أحمد شفيق 382 
عمرو موسى 278 
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 327 
محمد مرسي 248 
خالد علي 15 
العوا 11 
حسام خير الله 1 
الحريري 1


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 71 ( الأعضاء 14 والزوار 57)
بالصلاه عالنبي 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

محافظة الشرقيه - مدرسة الاعدادية بنات لجنه 3 
 اول حمدين  صباحي 532
 ثانى شفيق 505
 ثالث ابو الفتوح 486


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين يتصدر بعد فرز 16 لجنة في الاسكندرية*

                                           بقلم : مروة مرسي                  منذ 12 دقيقة             
1 





         مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بتصدر المرشح حمدين صباحي أكبر الأصوات  الانتخابية لنتائج فرز 16 لجنة بالأسكندرية حيث حصل على 8706 وجاء فى  المرتبة الثانية ابو الفتوح 7185 ، ثم محمد مرسى 6092 ، وجاء فى المرتبة  الرابعة أحمد شفيق 3271 
، ويليه عمرو موسى 3086 ثم محمد سيلم العوا 336 وحصل خالد على 149 

وجاء ابو العز الحريرى 28 ثم هشام البسطاويسى 28ومحمود حسام 21 ومحمد فوزى 17 عبد الله الاشعل 12


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين يتصدر نتائج مدرسة أم الأبطال الإعدادية والأشعل يحصل على صفر*

                                           بقلم : أكرم سامي                  منذ 14 دقيقة             






         أظهرت نتائج الفرز في اللجنة 16 الفرعية بمدرسة أم الأبطال  التجريبية الإعدادية في الهرم تصدر المرشح حمدين صباحي بـ 618 صوت، فيما  حصل دكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 405 في المركز الثاني. 
وقال أحد المندوبين من داخل اللجنة إن محمد مرسي حصل على 278 ف المركز الثالث، وحصل عمرو موسى على 142 صوتا. 
وحصل أبو العز الحريري على صوتا واحدا، وحصل محمد سليم العوا على 22 صوتا، وعبد الله الأشعل على صفر 
فيما تصدر حمدين صباحي اللجنة الفرعية رقم 15 في نفس المدرسة بأصوات  589 صوت، وحصل محمد مرسي على 577، وأبو الفتوح على 475، وحصل أحمد شفيق  على 237،


----------



## bob (24 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * عارف لو كان في اعاده بين شفيق وصباحي
> هتبقي مدعكه
> *​


*ههههههه لا يا عياد بالعكس لو بين شفيق و بين مرسي 
الناس هتروح لمين ؟ هل للفلول زي ما كله بيقول و لا للاسلاميين !!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 71 ( الأعضاء 14 والزوار 57)
> بالصلاه عالنبي
> *​




اعمل شير للموضوع، ماتقعدش كدا، الهمة أماااال


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*تقدم مرسي وحمدين في بعض لجان المعصرة*

                                           بقلم : بهاء الدين محمد                  منذ 3 دقائق             






         صرح هاشم يحيى وكيل أحد المرشحين، والذي حضر الفرز ببعض لجان منطقة المعصرة، بأن نتائج التصويت جاءت كما يلي: 

لجنة مدرسة مصر الحرة (سوزان مبارك سابقا) 
مرسي 1989 
حمدين 1751 
شفيق 1545 
ابو الفتوح 1058 

لجنة مدرسة الثانوية بنات 
شفيق 1255 
مرسي 1183 
حمدين 907 
ابو الفتوح 617 

لجنة مدرسة الإعدادية بنين 
حمدين 831 
مرسي 565 
ابو الفتوح 524 
شفيق 416 

لجنة مدرسة خديجة بنت خويلد 
حمدين 1265 
مرسي 1257 
شفيق 1105 
ابو الفتوح 756


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*صباحي الأول بلجنة مدرسة أسامه بن زيد بـ6 أكتوبر*

                                           بقلم : أحمد الشمسي                  منذ 4 دقائق             






         أسفرت نتائج لجنة مدرسة أسامة بن زيد بـ 6 أكتوبر عن تصدر حمدين  صباحي بـ 690 صوتاَ وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ثانياَ بـ601 صوتاَ و محمد  مرسي ثالثاَ بـ 595 صوتاَ ، وأحمد شفيق رابعاَ بـ362 صوتاَ وعمرو موسي  بـ185 صوتاَ .


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

الشرقيه الزقازيق:مدرسه النخال شفيق ومرسى 255 اول - حمدين صباحي تانى:155


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

البحيرة مدرسه الغرباوى الابتدائيه لجنه 17 
 الاصوات الاجماليه :534
 الاول مرسى 189 - التانى حمدين 99 - التالت ابو الفتوح 89 - شفيق 57


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

كفر الشيخ : مدرسة الرياض ابو هيكل - اجمالى التصويت 450 - تم تصويت 150 
 حمدين 111
 محمد مرسى 27 
 ابو الفتوح 3
 شفيق 1


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


> *ههههههه لا يا عياد بالعكس لو بين شفيق و بين مرسي
> الناس هتروح لمين ؟ هل للفلول زي ما كله بيقول و لا للاسلاميين !!!*



*في الحاله دي 
الاقباط 
والليبرالين والمعتدلين 
ونص الثوار هيبقوا فلول

 وفي شريحه كبيره هتقاطع وتطلع عالتحرير
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## Waiting+Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

وانا لجنتى فين؟؟؟
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*النتائج النهائية للجنة مدرسة جيل الحرية*

                                           بقلم : محمد عبد الوهاب                   منذ 17 دقيقة             






         النتائج النهائية للجنة مدرسة جيل الحرية 
محمد عبد الوهاب 

عدد المقيدين: 4738 

عدد من ادلوا باصواتهم: 2674 

عدد الاصوات الصحيحة: 2654 

عدد الاصوات الباطلة: 20 

 أبو العز الحريري: 4 

عمرو موسي: 177 

عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح: 302 

البسطويسي: 3 

حسام خير الله: 3 

العوا: 37 

شفيق: 677 

حمدين: 680 

الاشعل: 2 

خالد علي: 16 

محمد مرسي: 451


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين يتصدر بعد فرز 16 لجنة في الاسكندرية*

                                           بقلم : مروة مرسي                  منذ 21 دقيقة             
1 





         مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بتصدر المرشح حمدين صباحي أكبر الأصوات  الانتخابية لنتائج فرز 16 لجنة بالأسكندرية حيث حصل على 8706 وجاء فى  المرتبة الثانية ابو الفتوح 7185 ، ثم محمد مرسى 6092 ، وجاء فى المرتبة  الرابعة أحمد شفيق 3271 
، ويليه عمرو موسى 3086 ثم محمد سيلم العوا 336 وحصل خالد على 149 

وجاء ابو العز الحريرى 28 ثم هشام البسطاويسى 28ومحمود حسام 21 ومحمد فوزى 17 عبد الله الاشعل 12


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين يتفوق على شفيق بفارق 500 صوت في لجنة 27 بالسيدة زينب*

                                           بقلم : محمد عبد الوهاب                  منذ 20 دقيقة             
Tweet 






         كشفت النتائج الأولية لفرز أصوات لجنة 27 بمدرسة السيدة زينب الجديدة، فوز حمدين صباحي بأغلبية الأصوات، بفارق نحو 500 صوت 
وتضم اللجنة إجمالى أصوات مسجلة 4736 صوتا، أدلى 3132 منهم بأصواتهم، الأصوات الصحيحة منها 2165 صوتا. 
حمدين صباحي 869 
أحمد شفيق 382 
عمرو موسى 278 
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 327 
محمد مرسي 248 
خالد علي 15 
العوا 11 
حسام خير الله 1 
الحريري 1


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*صباحي الأول في لجنة "دلتا للصلب".. بفارق نحو 300 صوت عن مرسي*

                                           بقلم : إمام أحمد                  منذ 12 دقيقة             
Tweet 





         أسفرت النتائج النهائية لفرز أصوات اللجنة الفرعية رقم 71  بمدرسة دلتا للصلب في مسطرد بشبرا الخيمة عن تفوق حمدين صباحي برصيد 1120  صوتا يليه محمد مرسي برصيد 787 ثم أحمد شفيق 764 وأبو الفتوح 580 وعمرو  موسى 127 صوتا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*النتائج الأولية في طنطا تشير لتقدم صباحي وشفيق*

                                           بقلم : أحمد الفقي                  منذ 14 دقيقة             






         النتائج الأولية في مدرسة صلاح سالم بطنطا، لجنة 25، 

شفيق: 986 
صباحي: 695 
موسى/ 577 
مرسي: 355 
أبو الفتوح: 294 
الأشعل: 0 

الحكمة الثانوية بنات في طنطا، 
شفيق: 1520 
أبو الفتوح: 343 

وسنوافيكم بما يستجد من أرقام..


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*               بوابة الشروق تنشر النتائج النهائية لعدد من لجان بالدقهلية*


*
الدقهلية - نعمان سمير                                                                               * *أشارت بعض النتائج النهائية باللجان الفرعية، إلى  تقدم حمدين ومرسى وموسى وشفيق، ففي لجنة 16 بنبروه، جاءت النتيجة كالتالي:   شفيق 300 وعمرو موسى 240 وأبو الفتوح 200 وحمدين 120 وشفيق 93.*

 وظهرت فى اللجنة 28 مركز المنصورة ميت الاكراد مركز المنصورة تصدر مرسى  المشهد 407 صوت، يليه شفيق 315 ثم موسى 180 ثم حمدين 160، يليه أبو الفتوح  118.

 أما لجنة ميت خيروم مركز المنصورة لجنة 32، فتصدر مرسى 361 يليه حمدين 314 صوت، شفيق 299 ثم موسى 165 ثم أبو الفتوح 160.

 أما لجنة الضهير12 مركز المطرية، فكان عمرو موسى 250 ثم مرسى 541 ثم ابو الفتوح 189 يليه حمدين صباحي 152 وأحمد شفيق 84.

 أما فى اللجنة 1 المهنية الاعدادية المهنية بالمطرية، فكان مرسى 878 ثم حمدين 608 يليه أبو الفتوح 607 موسى 652 ثم شفيق 95.

 و فى فرز لجنة ابو ذكرى بمنية النصر فكان عمرو موسى 627 حمدين 266 وشفيق 244

 الدراكسة بمنية النصر فتصدر حمدين 235 ثم موسى 203 ومرسى 148

 وفى لجنة كفر قنيش منية النصر فكان موسى 700 ثم مرسى 311 وابو الفتوح 138 وحمدين 114

 وفى قرية كفر الصالحات منية النصر موسى 567 ومرسى 494 وحمدين 432 وابو الفتوح 383

 اما الصالحات منية النصر شفيق 885 وموسى 567 ومرسى 566 وابو الفتوح 485 وشفيق 375

 وفى طلخا الطويله لجنة 21 و22حمدين 1704 وموسى 837 وشفيق 497 ومرسى 471

 وفى لجنة 43 مدرسة يوسف حامد طلخا فكان عمرو موسى 98 وحمدين 44 وشفيق 32

 ولجنة  21 و22 بقرية الطويلة بالدقهلية بمدرسة الطويلة الاعدادية بنين  تقدم حمدين 1704 وعمرو موسى 837 واحمد شفيق 497 ومحمد مرسى 471 وأبو الفتوح  35  ..

 وفى لجنة 80 بسلامون القماش بمدرسة سلامون الاعدادية حمدين "751"وشفيق "328"وابو الفتوح "285"وعمرو موسى "244 و"محمد مرسى "208".

 وفى لجنة 33بمدرسة الزخرفية بالمنصورة حمدين 690 وشفيق 377 وموسى 304 والمرسى 287 وابو الفتوح 229

 وفى مدرسة ميت زنقر تابعة لمركز طلخا المرسى 595 وشفيق 505 وصباحى 275 وابو الفتوح 165 وعمرو موسى 93 .

 وفى لجنة 28 بمدرسة خر الدين خالد حصل حمدين 726 وشفيق 433 والمرسى 384  وعمرو موسى 357 وابو الفتوح 207 وفى لجنة 29 بنفس المدرسة حمدين 797  والمرسى 279 وابو الفتوح 270 وشفيق 261 وموسى 135 .

 وجاءت نتيجة الفرز داخل لجنة رقم 57 قرية بدواي مركز المنصورة اسفرت عن  مرسي 584 صوت يليه أبوالفتوح 500 صوت يليه حمدين 336 يليه شفيق318 يليه  عمرو موسي256

 اما الفرز داخل لجنة شرقية المعصرة بلقاس لجنة رقم 73 كان اجمالي عدد  الناخبين 5376 وعدد الأصوات الصحيحة 1555وترتيب المرشحين كالتالي الأول  محمد مرسي 606 صوت ثم حمدين صباحي 385 صوت وشفيق 303 صوت وعبد المنعم ابو  الفتوح 148 صوت

 وداخل لجنة السيدة نفسية بنات بالعصافرة فكانت مرسي 487- ابو الفتوح 259  - حمدين صباحي 226 - عمرو موسي 205 - احمد شفيق 76 - محمد سليم العوا 10 -  الأشعل 3 - محمد عيسي 3 - محمود حسام 5 ابو العز الحريري 6

 أما داخل لجنة 9 مدرسة التجارة بالمطرية مرسي 942- حمدين 738 - ابو الفتوح 250- عمرو موسي 331- احمد شفيق 76.

 منشية الجمال منية النصر لجنة 9 عمرو موسى 398 وحمدين 417 مرسى 321 وشفيبق 128 والعوا 5 وابو الفتوح 150

 ولجنة فى كفر علام منية النصر مدرسة الحفنى عمرو موسى 1030 ومرسى 441 وحمدين 355 وابو الفتوح 321 وشفيق 86.

 وفى مدرسة يوسف حامد خليل فى طلخا النهائية: موسى 98 ، وصباحى 44 ، وشفيق 32.

 أما نتائج قرية ميت ناجي بمركز ميت غمر، فحصل شفيق على 1310 صوت ومرسي 730 صوت وموسى 720 وأبو الفتوح بحوالي 242 و حمدين 188 صوت

 وفي مدرسة الثانوية بنات بالمطرية فكان صباحى 561 ومرسى 565 وابو الفتوح 309 ثم عمرو موسى 96و شفيق 59.


----------



## bob (24 مايو 2012)

*مش عارف ليه حاسس ان هيجي ابو تريكة في الدقايق الاخيرة و يخلص الانتخابات للكاوتشة او ابو الفتوح
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*تقدم "حمدين" و"أبو الفتوح" و"مرسى" فى لجان بدمياط*

                           الجمعة، 25 مايو  2012 - 00:15





                             حمدين وابو الفتوح ومرسى                         
 دمياط – معتز الشربيني


 
حصل حمدين صباحى فى لجنة المنتزه الابتدائية بدمياط على 740 صوتا،  بينما حصل أبو الفتوح على 623 صوتا، تلاه مرسى الذى حصل على 528صوتا،  وبعده موسى الذى حصل على 493 صوتا، وأخيرا شفيق الذى حصل على 207 صوتا.

وفى لجنة الزعاترة حصل مرسى610 صوتا، تلاه صباحى على 520 صوتا، بينما حصل أبو الفتوح على300 صوتا.

وفى مدرسة الخليفة، حصل أبو الفتوح 229 صوتا، وحصل حمدين على 208 صوتا،  وحصل شفيق على 84 صوتا، وحصل مرسى على 82 صوتا، وحصل موسى على 62 صوتا.

وفى لجنة مدرسة العدلية الابتدائية، حصل عمرو موسى على 501 صوتا، تلاه مرسى  بـ 431 صوتا، وحمدين على 295 صوتا، وأخيرا شفيق على 182 صوتا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*انتهاء الفرز بلجنة معهد الأوقاف بطره بتقدم حمدين صباحى *

                           الجمعة، 25 مايو  2012 - 00:20





                             حمدين صباحى                         
 كتبت هند مختار 


 
انتهت اللجنة رقم 34 بمعهد الأوقاف بطره البلد من عملية فرز  الأصوات بحصول حمدين صباحى على 763 صوتا وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بـ329  صوتا، وأحمد شفيق بـ320 صوتا ومحمد مرسى بـ255 صوتا وعمرو موسى بـ185 صوتا  وهشام البسطويس حصل على 5 أصوات وحسام خير الله بصوت واحد وسليم العوا بـ18  صوتا وخالد على بـ16 صوتا والحريرى بصوتين.

يذكر أن عدد الأصوات الباطلة وصل إلى 7 أصوات كتب على إحداهما ما فيش حد يستاهل يبقى رئيس".


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*«حمدين» يتقدم علي «مرسي» بفارق بسيط في إحدي لجان حلوان*

                                           بقلم : بهاء الدين محمد                  منذ 4 دقائق             
1 





         حصل «الوطن» علي نتيجة فرز اصوات لجنة مدرسة دكتور عبد الرؤوف حسن بمنطقة المساكن الاقتصادية بحلوان، وتوزعت الاصوات كالتالي: 
حمدين 2192 
مرسي 2096 
شفيق 1696 
ابو الفتوح 1377 
موسي 1132


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


> *مش عارف ليه حاسس ان هيجي ابو تريكة في الدقايق الاخيرة و يخلص الانتخابات للكاوتشة او ابو الفتوح
> *



اللجنه بتاعتى كلها تقريبا انتخبت مرسي

ناس غلابه وعلى قدهم 

خدوهم من البيوت وقالولهم علموا ع الميزان عشان تروحوا الجنه :fun_oops:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*تقدم شفيق وحمدين فى الثانوية الزراعية بالعمرانية

 بقلم : ماهر ابو عقيل ورضوى هاشم                  منذ 2 دقيقة             


 




 الثانوية الزراعية بالعمرانية  
 لجنة رقم 1 
 شفيق 797 
 حمدين 712 
 موسي 709 
 ابو الفتوح 537 
 محمد مرسي 564 

 رقم 3  
 حمدين 1097 
 ابو الفتوح 670 
 شفيق 431 
 مرسي 368 
 موسي


الوطن*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*"الإسكندرانية" يدفعون بحمدين لمقدمة السباق*

                                           بقلم : عبدالرحمن يوسف                  منذ 6 دقائق             






         كشفت النتائج الأولية لمدرسة وابور المياه لجنة رقم 43 تصدر  حمدين صباحي بـ 777 صوتاً، تلاه عمرو موسى ب 301 صوتاً، والدكتور محمد مرسي  275 صوتاً، والدكتور عبد المنعم أبوالفتوح 268 صوتاً والفريق أحمد شفيق  218 

واظهرت النتائج الاولية للجنة رقم 44 بنفس المدرسة تصدر حمدين أيضا بـ 850 صوتا وأبوالفتوح 321 وموسى 232 ومرسي 231 وشفيق 181 صوتا . 

وكشفت النتائج الأولية لمدرسة كبس القطن لجنة رقم 47 بمنطقة مينا  البصل بالإسكندرية تقدم حمدين صباحي بـ 589 ثم مرسي 584 ثم أبو الفتوح 398  ثم عمرو موسى 322 ثم الفريق شفيق


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*صباحي على رأس النتائج النهائية للجنة مدرسة جيل الحرية*

                                           بقلم : قسم السياسة                  منذ 5 دقائق             






         صباحي على رأس النتائج النهائية للجنة مدرسة جيل الحرية 
أسفر الفرز النهائي عن نتائج التصويت في مدرسة جيل الحرية عن: 
عدد المقيدين: 4738 
أدلوا باصواتهم: 2674 
الأصوات الصحيحة: 2654 
الأصوات الباطلة: 20 

حمدين: 680 
أبو العز الحريري: 4 
عمرو موسي: 177 
عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح: 302 
البسطويسي: 3 
حسام خير الله: 3 
العوا: 37 
شفيق: 677 
الاشعل: 2 
خالد علي: 16 
محمد مرسي: 451


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*أصوات حمدين وأبو الفتوح على عرش نتائج لجنة 4 بالشيخ زايد*

                                           بقلم : خالد عبد الرسول                  منذ 10 دقائق             
1 





         كشفت النتائج النهائية لفرز الأصوات في اللجنة الفرعية رقم 4  بمدينة الشيخ زايد عن تصدر المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي بـأغلبية 1149 صوتا،  يليه عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بـ 903 صوتا، وفي المركز الثالث أحمد شفيق بـ  709 صوتا، وفي المركز الرابع عمرو موسى بـ 646 صوتا، وخامسا محمد مرسي بـ  623 صوتا. 
فيما حصل المرشح "خالد علي"، على 34 صوتا، ثم المستشار هشام البسطويسي 8 أصوات، وأبو العز الحريري 4 أصوات. 
ويصل إجمالي المسجلين في هذه اللجنة إلى 5717 صوتا، حضر منهم 4189 صوتا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*تقدم صباحي في النتائج الأولية ببولاق *

                                           بقلم : عبد الله الدالي                  منذ 13 دقيقة             






         أشارت النتائج الأولية لمدرسة 6 أكتوبر الابتدائية، لجنة 1، ببولاق: 
حمدين: 822 
شفيق: 761 
أبو الفتوح: 450 
موسى: 669 
مرسي: 636 
العوا: 31 
البسطويسي: 5 
خالد علي: 28 
حسام خير الله: 4


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*صباحي يتقدم في الدقهلية*

                                           بقلم : حسام يحيى                  منذ 12 دقيقة             
1 





         الدقهلية، مركز طلخا، مدرسة طلخا الإعدادية بنين لجنة 38 

حمدين: 725 
مرسي: 340 
أبو الفتوح: 342 
شفيق: 254 

لجنة 39، بنفس المدرسة: 
حمدين: 646 
مرسي: 412 
شفيق: 392 
أبو الفتوح: 246 

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل الجديدة تباعاً..


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين الأول في لجنة 4 بالشيخ زايد*

                                           بقلم : خالد عبد الرسول                  منذ 5 دقائق             






         كشفت النتائج النهائية في اللجنة الفرعية رقم 4 بمدينة الشيخ  زايد عن تصدر المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي الأصوات بـ 1149صوتا، يليه عبد  المنعم أبو الفتوح بـ 903 صوتا، وجاء في المركز الثالث أحمد شفيق بـ 709  صوتا، وفي المركز الرابع عمرو موسى بـ 646 صوتا، وخامسا محمد مرسي بـ 623  صوتا. 

وحصل باقي المرشحين على أصوات ضئيلة جدا؛ من بينهم خالد علي الذي  حصل على 34 صوتا ثم المستشار هشام البسطويسي وحصل على 8 أصوات، وأبو العز  الحريري وحصل على 4 أصوات. 

ويصل إجمالي المسجلين في هذه اللجنة إلى 5717 صوتا، حضر منهم 4189 صوتا.


----------



## marcelino (24 مايو 2012)

*شفيق يجتاح لجان القليوبية ويتصدر نتائجها*

بقلم : حسن صالح                  منذ 1 دقيقة 






 
أسفرت النتائج النهائية في القليوبية عن: 
لجنة مدرسة السد العالى بطوخ، حمدين 539 شفيق 421 ابو الفتوح 379 مرسى 316 موسى 196 
لجنة مدرسة كفر الحمام مرسطا ببنها، شفيق 368 موسى 37 ابو الفتوح 34 مرسى 20 
لجنة رقم 1 مدرسة قرية مرسطا ببنها، شفيق 701 مرسى 477 صباحى 189 ابو الفتوح 161 موسى 82 
اللجنة رقم 2 بمدرسة قرية مرسطا ببنها، شفيق 601 مرسى 466 صباحى 203 ابو الفتوح 132 موسى 70 
لجنة مدرسة قرية مجول ببنها، شفيق 1108 مرسى 436 ابو الفتوح 294 صباحى 236 
لجنة مدرسة كفر الحتة ببنها، شفيق 360 مرسى 240 
لجنة مدرسة قرية طرسيس ببنها، شفيق 630 محمد مرسى 300 موسى 300 
لجنة مدرسة عزبة دياب ببنها، شفيق 201 صباحى 119 مرسى 74 موسى 39 
لجنة مدرسة كفر بطا ببنها، شفيق 830 حمدين 180 مرسى 134 موسى 103 ابو الفتوح 36 .




الوطن


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*تقدم صباحى فى السويس *

                                           بقلم : السويس: سيد عبد اللاه                   منذ 4 دقائق             






         لجنة مدرسة النصر للاسمدة بحى عتاقة حمدين صباحى 511 عمرو موسى 496 مرسى 441 ابو الفتوح 347  
لجنة مدرسة الحرية بحى السويس حمدين صباحى 811 ابو الفتوح 550 عمرو موسى 355 مرسى 317


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*ياريت كل واحد بيشوف الموضوع يحط لينك الموضوع على الفيس بوك بتاعه او تويتر بعد إذنكم..
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*عاجل : الاخوان يبدأون الاحتفالات في عدة مدن
              الجمعة, 25 مايو 2012 00:22        



                 محمد عطاالله             







 









بدأت جماعات من شباب الاخوان المسلمين في الاحتفال  بشوارع عدة محافظات  من الجمهورية مع توالي اعلان نتائج الفرز في  الانتخابات الرئاسية .
جدير بالذكر , ان النتائج اشارت الي تقدم مرسي مرشح  الاخوان  , الا ان  الامور لم تحسم بشكل كبير , وكل الدلائل تؤكد وجود جولة  اعادة , لم يتحدد  طرفها الثاني بعد .
*​*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*موسى الأول وصباحى الثانى بلجنة مدرسة الإبراهيمية فى قصر النيل *

                           الجمعة، 25 مايو  2012 - 00:40





                             عمرو موسى                         
 كتبت مريم بدر الدين


 
أسفرت نتيجة الفرز النهائية لأصوات الناخبين فى لجنة مدرسة  الإبراهيمية الثانوية بنين رقم 6 فى دائرة قصر النيل، عن تقدم المرشح عمرو  موسى بـ672 صوتا، ويليه حمدين صباحى بـ 564 صوتا، ويليه أحمد شفيق بـ 525  صوتا، ويليه عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بـ 343 صوتا، وأخيرا محمد مرسى 111  صوتا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*أصوات حمدين ضعف أصوات أبوالفتوح في لجنة جراج النقل العام*

                                           بقلم : مصطفى عريشة                  منذ 7 دقائق             
1 





         انتهى الفرز في لجنة رقم 5 بجراج هيئة النقل العام بالسواح، من أصل 4 لجان، وجاءت نتائجها كالتالي: 
حمدين صباحى 1299 صوتا 
عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح 685 صوتا 
أحمد شفيق 484 صوتا 
محمد مرسى 371 صوتا 
عمرو موسى 157 صوتا


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*تقدم صباحي في النتائج النهائية لمدرسة حدائق المعادي القومية*

                                           بقلم : محمد أبو حجر                  منذ 5 دقائق             






         أشارت النتائج النهائية لمدرسة حدائق المعادي القومية 
لجنة 21 
حمدين 748 
مرسي 493 
موسي 895 
ابو الفتوح 607 
شفيق 736 

لجنة 22 
حمدين 874 
مرسي 762 
موسي 607 
أبو الفتوح 744 
شفيق 673 

لجنة 23 
حمدين 1492 
مرسي 458 
موسي 340 
أبو الفتوح 290 
شفيق 384


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين يفوز رسميا بلجان مدرسة عمر المختار بالمطرية*

                                           بقلم : أحمد الليثي                  منذ 7 دقائق             






         تم إعلان نتائج الفرز فى مدرسة عمر المختار، والتى ضمت ثلاثة لجان وهى 66 و 67 و68 وجاءت النتائج كالتالي 
حمدين صباحى 2277 صوت 
محمد مرسى 1999 صوت 
احمد شفيق 1927 صوت 
عبدالمنعم ابوالفتوح 1252 صوت 
عمرو موسى 621 صوت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*نتائج فرز 375 لجنة : مرسي في الصدارة .. و ابو الفتوح ثانيا*​*الجمعة, 25 مايو 2012 00:39








 


اسفرت نتائج فرز 375 لجنة من أصل 13099 لجنة على مستوى القطر المصري عن تقدم محمد مرسي مرشح الاخوان المسلمين .  
و جاء دكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح ثانيا ثم حمدين صباحي و شفيق و اخيرا عمرو موسي , ولا توجد ي فرصة لباقي المرشحين .

وجاءت نتائج الفرز بالاصوات كالاتي :- 

139805  صوت لمحمد مرسي 

87745 صوت لعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 

47752 صوت لحمدين صباحي 

56752 صوت لأحمد شفيق 

58284 صوت عمرو موسى 
 

 الفجر الاليكترونية  
​*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*«مرسي» الأول يليه «حمدين» في لجنة حلوان البلد*

                                           بقلم : بهاء الدين محمد                   منذ 6 دقائق             






         حصل «الوطن» علي نتيجة فرز اصوات لجنة منطقة «حلوان البلد» بحلوان، وتوزعت الاصوات كالتالي: 

(لجنة 50) 

مرسي 1261 
حمدين 630 
ابو الفتوح 480 
موسي 578 
شفيق 571 

(لجنة 51) 

مرسي 873 
حمدين 689 
ابو الفتوح 521 
شفيق 285 
موسي 192


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين الأول في لجنة 4 بالشيخ زايد*

                                           بقلم : خالد عبد الرسول                  منذ 12 دقيقة             






         كشفت النتائج النهائية في اللجنة الفرعية رقم 4 بمدينة الشيخ  زايد عن تصدر المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي الأصوات بـ 1149صوتا، يليه عبد  المنعم أبو الفتوح بـ 903 صوتا، وجاء في المركز الثالث أحمد شفيق بـ 709  صوتا، وفي المركز الرابع عمرو موسى بـ 646 صوتا، وخامسا محمد مرسي بـ 623  صوتا. 

وحصل باقي المرشحين على أصوات ضئيلة جدا؛ من بينهم خالد علي الذي  حصل على 34 صوتا ثم المستشار هشام البسطويسي وحصل على 8 أصوات، وأبو العز  الحريري وحصل على 4 أصوات. 

ويصل إجمالي المسجلين في هذه اللجنة إلى 5717 صوتا، حضر منهم 4189 صوتا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*شفيق يتصدر نتائج الفرز بلجنة "العزيز بالله" بالزيتون وصباحى الثانى*

                           الجمعة، 25 مايو  2012 - 00:44





                             الفريق احمد شفيق                         
 كتب مدحت عادل


 
أسفرت نتائج الفرز لصندوقين انتخابيين بلجنة مدرسة العزيز بالله  الابتدائية بدائرة الزيتون بمحافظة القاهرة، على تصدر أحمد شفيق المركز  الأول بـ1908 أصوات، يليه حمدين صباحى بـ 1862 صوتاً.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*عااااااااجل جداااا من 62 لجنه باسيوط الان والفريق شفيق يكتسحها بقووووووووه الان *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عااااااااجل جداااا من 62 لجنه باسيوط الان والفريق شفيق يكتسحها بقووووووووه الان *​



شفت بقى الأقباط عاملين اية؟!!

تخيل لو كانت كل الأصوات دي لحمدين!!
كان ممكن يكسب من اول مرة!


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*موسى وصباحي أوائل لجنة "اتحاد الجمهوريات" بمحرم بك*

                                           بقلم : هيثم الشيخ                  منذ 10 دقائق             






         أعلن رئيس لجنة "اتحاد الجمهوريات" بمحرم بك في الإسكندرية عن نتائج فرز لجنته الفرعية، التى ضمت 2622 صوتا، بينهم 42 صوتا باطلا. 
وكشفت النتائج تصدر عمرو موسى بـ 700 صوت، يليه حمدين صباحى بـ 590  صوتا، ثم عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح بعدد 328 صوتا ومحمد مرسى بـ 320 صوتا، وسليم  العوا حصل على 35 صوتا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*صباحي يتقدم النتائج في الدقهلية*

                                           بقلم : صالح رمضان                  منذ 9 دقائق             






         أشارات النتائج الأولية في لجان الدقهلية، بتقدم حمدين صباحي في أغلب اللجان، التي كانت نتيجتها كما يلي: 
لجنة مدرسة ميت محمود بمركز المنصورة شفيق 1023 موسى 804 مرسى 734 حمدين 664 ابو الفتوح 490 العوا 35 
لجنة رقم 73 بمدرسة شرقية المعصرة بمركز بلقاس 
مرسى 606 حمدين 385 شفيق 303 ابو الفتوح 148 موسى 64 
لجنة رقم 29 بمدرسة فخر الدقهلية بالمنصورة حمدين 797 مرسى 279 ابو الفتوح 270 شفيق 261 موسى 135 
لجنة مدرسة قرية الطويلة مركز طلخا حمدين صباحى 1704 موسى 847 شفيق 497 مرسى 471 
لجنة رقم 43 مدرسة يوسف حامد خليل بطلخا موسى 98 حمدين 44 شفيق 32 
لجنة رقم 55 بمدرسة عاطف الشرقاوى بطلخا حمدين 808 شفيق 582 موسى 497 مرسى 485 ابو الفتوح 389 
لجنة مدرسة ابوزكرى بمركز منية النصر موسى 329 حمدين 266 مرسى 244 
لجنة مدرسة قرية منشية الجمال بمركز منية النصر 
حمدين 417 موسى 398 مرسى 321 شفيق 128 العوا 5 
لجنة مدرسة كفر قنيش بمركز منية النصر موسى 700 مرسى 311 ابو الفتوح 138 حمدين 114 شفيق 82 العوا 8 
لجنة مدرسة كفر الصالحات بمركز بنى عبيد موسى 567 مرسى 494 حمدين 432 ابو الفتوح 383 شفيق 375 
لجنة مدرسة كفر علام مركز منية النصر موسى 1030 مرسى 441 شفيق 180 ابو الفتوح 116 
لجنة رقم 36 بمدرسة قرية ميت مزاح مركز المنصورة حمدين 649 شفيق 541 ابو الفتوح 339 مرسى 310 موسى 198 
لجنة رقم 16 بمدرسة السيدة عائشة بالمنصورة حمدين 1335 شفيق 652 ابو الفتوح 440 مرسى 377 موسى 226 العوا 30 
لجنة رقم 15 بمدرسية السيدة عائشة بالمنصورة حمدين 1215 شفيق 775 مرسى 431 ابو الفتوح 350 موسى 287 
لجنة رقم 33 بالمعهد الدينى بقرية ميت الكرما مركز طلخا حمدين 402 شفيق 318 ابو الفتوح 267 مرسى 225 موسى


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*حمدين ومرسى و موسى يتصدروا ثلاث لجان ببورسعيد*

                                           بقلم : بورسعيد: هبة صبيح ، سماح عبد العاطى                    منذ 10 دقائق             






         لجنة 1  مدرسة زيدان سند   
محمد مرسى 29 
عمرو موسى 16 
احمد شفيق 12 
عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 10 
حمدين صباحى  4 

لجنة 2 مدرسة زيدان سند   
عمرو موسى 247 
احمد شفيق 196 
محمد مرسى 154  
عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 57 
حمدين صباحى  42 

لجنة مدرسة الحسين  
حمدين صباحى  890 
محمد مرسى 341 
احمد شفيق 303 
عمرو موسى 246 
عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 207


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> شفت بقى الأقباط عاملين اية؟!!
> 
> تخيل لو كانت كل الأصوات دي لحمدين!!
> كان ممكن يكسب من اول مرة!



* مش لو اللي انتخبوا حمدين ادوا صوتهم لشفشق 
كان زمانه بيقول " بيان رقم واحد "
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

> * مش لو اللي انتخبوا حمدين ادوا صوتهم لشفشق *


اللي انتخبوا حمدين 90 % منهم ثوريين، ازاي هايدوا شفيق؟!!
لكن العكس هو اللي صحيح..


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*خمس لجان تعيد الصدارة لحمدين في السويس*

*



*​ *سيد نون                                                                                             * *أسفرت نتائج لجنة سعد غلول  حصول حمدين صباحي علي  1649 صوت، وعمرو موسي 1445، وفي لجنة قاسم أمين حصل حمدين صباحي علي 908  صوت، وعبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح 587 ، أما لجنة مدرسة أبو عبيدة الجراح حصل  حمدين صباحي علي 835 صوت، يلية محمد مرسي 796 صوت.*

*وفي لجنة مدرسة أحمد رمضان حصل حمدين صباحي علي 633 صوت، و محمد مرسي  447 صوت، أما لجنة مدرسة سامي البارودي حصل حمدين صباحي 495 صوت، ومحمد  مرسي 467 صوت، وفي مدرسة سامي البارودي حصل محمد مرسي علي 467 صوت، و حمدين  صباحي 447 صوت، وفي لجنة مدرسة العاشر من رمضان حصل محمد مرسي علي 598  صوت، وحمدين صباحي 398 صوت.*

*وفي مدرسة السيدة عائشة حصل محمد مرسي علي 627 صوت، وحمدين صباحي 550  صوت ولجنة مدرسة الملك فيصل حصل عمرو موسي علي 1282 صوت، وحمدين صباحي 1124  صوت وعبد المنعم ابو الفتوح167 صوت.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*حمدين يفوز رسميا بمدرسة حدائق الزيتون*

                                           بقلم : مصطفى عريشة                  منذ 6 دقائق             






         انتهى الفرز رسميا بمدرسة حدائق الزيتون والتي  جاءت النتائج النهائية  
حمدين 2514 صوت  
احمد شفيق 2170 صوت  
محمد مرسى 1378 صوت  
ابوالفتوح 1368 صوت  
عمرو موسى 919 صوت


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*لجان رأس غارب في رصيد صباحي*

                                           بقلم : صلاح عبد الله                  منذ 9 دقائق             






         نتائج لجان رأس غارب مجتمعة، حمدين صباحى 3151، عمرو موسى 2337، محمد مرسى 2225، أبو الفتوح 2221، أحمد شفيق 1346.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اللي انتخبوا حمدين 90 % منهم ثوريين، ازاي هايدوا شفيق؟!!
> لكن العكس هو اللي صحيح..



* اقصد الاقباط منهم 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*النتائج النهائية لمدرسة آل عبيد الإعدادية بنين بمركز أبو قرقاص*

                                           بقلم : أحمد عبد المنعم                   منذ 8 دقائق             







         أسفرت النتائج النهائية لمدرسة آل عبيد الإعدادية بمركز أبو قرقاص، لجنة 1 
مرسي 303 
شفيق254 
أبو الفتوح 208 
حمدين 73 
موسي 42 
العوا 11 
خالد علي 4 
الاشعل 1 

لجنة 2 
مرسي 487 
شفيق 373 
أبو الفتوح 286 
حمدين 86 
موسي36 
العوا 7 
الحريري 2 

لجنة 3 
مرسي 579 
شفيق 564 
أبو الفتوح 307 
صباحي 78 
موسي68 
العوا 68 
خالد علي 40 
الحريري 2


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*صباحي يتصدر لجنة 6 بمدرسة عابدين الثانوية*

                                           بقلم : سمر عبد الناصر                  منذ 8 دقائق             






         تصدر حمدين صباحي نتائج لجنة فرعية رقم "6" بمدرسة عابدين الثانوية على النحو التالي : 

حمدين صباحي 607 و أحمد شفيق 504 و عمرو موسى 414 عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 306 و محمد مرسي 233 و خالد علي 13 و هشام البسطويسي 7.


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

> * اقصد الاقباط منهم *


مش فاهم...


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*تقدم حمدين في لجنتين بالسويس*

                                           بقلم : سيد عبداللاه                  منذ 3 دقائق             






         تقدم حمدين نتائج لجنة الحرية بحى السويس بحصوله على 811، ابوالفتوح 550 ، موسى 355 ، مرسى 317 
كما تصدر نتائج لجنة مدرسة النصر للاسمدة بحى عتاقة حمدين 511، موسى 496 ، مرسى 441 ، أبوالفتوح


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

يا نهار جاز




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مش فاهم...



* اقصد كانوا اتفقوا كلهم " الاقباط "
علي واحد 
شفيق  او شفيق :flowers:
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*موسى الأول وصباحى الثانى بلجنة مدرسة الإبراهيمية فى قصر النيل *

                           الجمعة، 25 مايو  2012 - 00:40





                             عمرو موسى                         
 كتبت مريم بدر الدين


 
أسفرت نتيجة الفرز النهائية لأصوات الناخبين فى لجنة مدرسة  الإبراهيمية الثانوية بنين رقم 6 فى دائرة قصر النيل، عن تقدم المرشح عمرو  موسى بـ672 صوتا، ويليه حمدين صباحى بـ 564 صوتا، ويليه أحمد شفيق بـ 525  صوتا، ويليه عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بـ 343 صوتا، وأخيرا محمد مرسى 111  صوتا.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2012)

*محدش يقلق يا جدعان 
كله ده ميجيش 2000 لجنه 
من اصل 14000
يعني ممكن الموازين تختلف تماماً


ادعوا معايا للجردل والكانكه 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يا نهار جاز
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أغلب أصوات شفيق من المسيحيين، عشان تعرف لو كان المسيحيين ادوا حمدين كان زمانه الثاني دلوقتي..


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

*أشارت  النتائج الأولية التي أعلنت من مختلف اللجان الانتخابية لانتخابات الرئاسة  المصرية الى ان المنافسة تكاد تكون انحصرت بين كل من الفريق أحمد شفيق  ومحمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة والسيد عمرو موسى وعبد المنعم أبو  الفتوح وحمدين صباحي وذلك بالترتيب . 
 كما أشارت النتائج الى خروج  نهائي من المنافسة لكل من الدكتور محمد سليم العوا واللواء حسام خير الله  وخالد علي ومحمد فوزي عيسى وهشام البسطويسي . وسوف نوالي نشر النتائج تباعا*


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أغلب أصوات شفيق من المسيحيين، عشان تعرف لو كان المسيحيين ادوا حمدين كان زمانه الثاني دلوقتي..




يابنى متتعبناش

انا مش مقتنع بصباحى ده انتخبه لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> *أشارت  النتائج الأولية التي أعلنت من مختلف اللجان الانتخابية لانتخابات الرئاسة  المصرية الى ان المنافسة تكاد تكون انحصرت بين كل من الفريق أحمد شفيق  ومحمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة والسيد عمرو موسى وعبد المنعم أبو  الفتوح وحمدين صباحي وذلك بالترتيب .
> كما أشارت النتائج الى خروج  نهائي من المنافسة لكل من الدكتور محمد سليم العوا واللواء حسام خير الله  وخالد علي ومحمد فوزي عيسى وهشام البسطويسي . وسوف نوالي نشر النتائج تباعا*



*يا عيني عليك يا عوا 
بكره يطلع يقول اللجان فيها اسلحه  
*​


----------



## zezza (25 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يا نهار جاز
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الاحصائية دى نكدت على الواحد
ربنا يستر *


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

إكتســــــــــــــاح شفيـــــــــــــق في أسيوط كلها​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

zezza قال:


> *الاحصائية دى نكدت على الواحد
> ربنا يستر *



الإحصائيه دي مش مظبوطه وبكره تعرفوا​


----------



## zezza (25 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> الإحصائيه دي مش مظبوطه وبكره تعرفوا​



نتمنى


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

هههههه​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هههههه​




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*شغال فى وسط الجو ده*

*+++*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 مايو 2012)

مين فاز؟ عاوزه اهني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مين فاز؟ عاوزه اهني



* يوم السبت النتيجه الرسميه
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

التشايم على مؤيدي شفيق ابتدت على الفيسبوك ... ههههه حاجه تضحك فعلا​


----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مين فاز؟ عاوزه اهني



*لسا يا هيفا الفرز لم ينتهي 

حتهني انشاء الله انتي قومي صلي كدة ركعتين استخارة وركعتين نوافل وركعتين كسوف 

ودعواتك

وكل شيء حيبقى عال العال *


----------



## fredyyy (25 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> هههههه​





*بيعتبرو ... شرف كبير *

*إنه يضرب مثل رئيس أقوى دولة في العالم *

*بس الصورة بتاعة الشبشب إليِّ طار من فوق رأسة شكلها وحش قوي في حقنا *
 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 مايو 2012)

ان شاء الله يفوز الاجدر وترجع مصر مثل قبل واحسن


> حتهني انشاء الله انتي قومي صلي كدة ركعتين استخارة وركعتين ختن وركعتين كسوف


معليش  تتمسخرين علي ولاايه؟ وايش دخل الاستخاره والكسوف  
وايش المقصود بركعتين ختن؟ [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

*#نتائج #الانتخابات_الرئاسية
 قناة الحياة نقلا عن حزب الحرية والعدالة: إجمالي نتائج فرز (678) لجنة  فرعية على مستوى الجمهورية مرسي (165874) وشفيق ()103648 وأبو الفتوح  (77947) صباحي (53941).*


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

* رسالة شكر من الفريق لكل من أيده وكل من أيد باقي المرشحين*








​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 مايو 2012)

الشئ الذى أدهشنى حقا ، هو هذا الكم من الأصوات التى يحصدها شفيق حتى الآن 
لاأدرى الناس فى بلدى كيف تفكر ؟
لماذا شفيق ؟!!!
وقد كان المفروض أن الثورة قد لفظته كما لفظت مبارك !!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 مايو 2012)

ايفا ماريا
سخريتك من الأخت هيفاء لم تعجبنى ، كما أنها ليست محلها 
فقليل من الحكمة


----------



## white.angel (25 مايو 2012)

*حمدين الاول بالهرم وشفيق الاول بروض الفرج*



 * كشفت المؤشرات الأولية للفرز بلجنة مدرسة حافظ إبراهيم الابتدائية بالهرم  فى لجنتى 18 و 19 عن تصدر المرشح حمدين صباحى للمركز الأول، يليه محمد مرسى  فى المركز الثانى، وجاء الفريق أحمد شفيق فى المركز الثالث، من إجمالى  أصوات بلغت 1669 فى اللجنة الأولى و2354 فى اللجنة الثانية.

 كما أوضحت المؤشرات الأولية بلجان روض الفرج، تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق، يليه  حمدين صباحى، ثم الدكتور محمد مرسى، يليه عمرو موسى، حيث أكدت المؤشرات  الأولية بمدرسة روض الفرج الثانوية بنات باللجنة 22 على حسم الفريق أحمد  شفيق الصندوق الأول ويليه حمدين صباحى، وكذلك بمدرسة التوفيقية بنين ومدرسة  شبرا الإعدادية بنين ومدرسة السيدة عائشة الثانوية بنات.        *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ان شاء الله يفوز الاجدر وترجع مصر مثل قبل واحسن
> 
> معليش  تتمسخرين علي ولاايه؟ وايش دخل الاستخاره والكسوف
> وايش المقصود بركعتين ختن؟ [//QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2012)

ها يا جماعه 
وصلنا كام كام


----------



## fredyyy (25 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ها يا جماعه
> وصلنا كام كام


 

*3 / 0 لصالح البرازيل *

*صحصح يا باشا ... إحنا في الانتخابات ... مش ماتش كورة *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *




*.*


----------



## zama (25 مايو 2012)

مهمة الرئيس القادم _ الجاد الصادق بالخير للعموم _ ليست باليسير إطلاقاً ، سيقابل إنهيار كبير ،

أتمني التوفيق لـ صفته الجديدة ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*رسمياً .. شفيق يتفوق على صباحى وموسى فى قصر النيل
  أعلن المستشار رمضان حسنين رئيس اللجنة العامة بدائرة قصر النيل، النتائج النهائية للفرز، والتى أظهرت تفوق أحمد شفيق بـ11.690 ألف صوت.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*تصدر مرسى ويليه شفيق وأبو الفتوح بعد فرز 221 لجنة فرعية بأسيوط*


----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)

*حياة اليوم | صباحي يحصل علي 205 الف صوت في 5 لجان عامة في كفر الشيخ ليتقدم على شفيق فى عدد الاحصائيات
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*شفيق يكتسح نتائج الفرز بـ4 لجان بالأزبكية.. يليه صباحى وموسى 
  أظهرت النتائج النهائية لدائرة الأزبكية والتى تضم 4 لجان، بأربع مدارس، اكتساح الفريق أحمد شفيق لنتائج الفرز بعد حصوله على 9062 صوتاً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*  شفيق يحصل على 2810 أصوات بثلاث لجان بمدرسة فلسطين عين شمس*


----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)

*أبو الفتوح يتصدر نتيجة 6 أكتوبر بـ7781 صوتاً.. يليه صباحى

أعلن المستشار رئيس اللجنة العامة لمدينة 6 أكتوبر نتيجة انتخابات الرئاسة بتقدم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بحصوله 7781 صوتاً، يليه حمدين صباحى بحصوله على 7324، يليه الدكتور محمد مرسى 4921 صوتاً، يليه أحمد شفيق 4107، يليه عمرو موسى 2977.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*تقدم أبو الفتوح فى أبو حمص بالبحيرة بـ 35 ألف صوت ومرسى يلاحقه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*مرسى يتصدر فرز الأصوات بـ516 لجنة بسوهاج ويليه شفيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*تقدم شفيق بعد فرز 46 لجنة بكفر صقر بالشرقية يليه مرسى*


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2012)

ولسه ياما 
ياما ياما ياما


----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)

*الإسماعيلية- جمال حراجى

احتفظ الدكتور محمد مرسى بالمركز الأول بعد فرز 195 لجنة من 201 لجنة إجمالى عدد اللجان الفرعية بالإسماعيلية، بأصوات صحيحة قدرها 333539 صوتا، من إجمالى 700551 صوتا، حيث حصل الدكتور مرسى على 89510 أصوات، ويليه حمدين صباحى فى المركز الثانى بـ67607 أصوات، ثم عمرو موسى بالمركز الثالث بعدد أصوات 63385 صوتا، والدكتور عبد المنعم الفتوح بالمركز الرابع بأصوات قدرها 57047 صوتا، بينما يظل أحمد شفيق فى المركز الخامس بعدد أصوات 49412 صوتا.

فى الوقت الذى تصدر حمدين صباحى المركز الثانى بعد فرز 132 لجنة فرعية بالإسماعيلية من إجمالى 201 لجنة، وذلك بعد حصوله على 40089 صوتا ومازال يتصدر المركز الأول الدكتور محمد مرسى بحصوله على 56674 صوتا، من إجمالى 207278 من الأصوات الصحيحة فى الـ132 لجنة، ويتصدر عمرو موسى المركز الثالث بحصوله على690 38صوتا، والمركز الرابع الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بعدد أصوات 34455 صوتا، وأحمد شفيق فى المركز الخامس فى تعداد الأصوات بحصوله على 35657 صوتا، وذلك حتى الساعة الواحدة صباح اليوم الجمعة، ومازال الفرز مستمر فى بقية اللجان الفرعية بالإسماعيلية المتبقية وعددها 69 لجنة.

كما أكدت المؤشرات المبدئية بعد فرز 55 لجنة من إجمالى 201 لجنة بالإسماعيلية عن تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسى مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة بحصوله على 22982 صوتا بنسبة 32,1% من إجمالى الأصوات الصحيحة فى الـ55 لجنة وهى 71520 صوتا، كما جاء فى الترتيب الثانى عمرو موسى بحصوله على 13602 صوتا بنسبة 19% و وحمدين صباحى فى المرتبة الثالثة بعدد أصوات 12100صوت بنسبة 17% ، وفى المرتبة الرابعة الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بحصوله على 11636 صوتا، بنسبة 16,2 % وجاء أحمد شفيق فى المرتبة الخامسة بحصوله على 7904 أصوات بنسبة 11% من الأصوات الصحيحة لـ55 لجنة تم فرزها حتى الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف، ومازالت عملية الفرز مستمرة.
موضوعات متعلقة..

اليوم السابع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*رسمياً.. تقدم مرسى ببنى مزار وشفيق فى المركز الثانى وأبو الفتوح ثالثاً *


----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)

*تقدم حمدين صباحى بـ 96 لجنة ببورسعيد
الجمعة، 25 مايو 2012 - 04:27

حمدين صباحى
كتب وليد عبد السلام

أظهرت نتائج الفرز بـ 96 لجنة بمحافظة بور سعيد من أصل 104 تقدم حمدين صباحى بحصوله على 94509 أصوات، بينما حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 37440 صوتا، والدكتور محمد مرسى على 35631 صوتا، وعمرو موسى على 34247 صوتا، والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على 29708 صوتا.
*


----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## Waiting+Jesus (25 مايو 2012)

*المؤشرات الان
26.3% محمد مرسي
24.3% أحمد شفيق
18.6% أبوالفتوح
18.5% صباحي
12.2% عمرو موسي

*​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (25 مايو 2012)

*في أخر نتائج الفرز ، تشير النسب  النهائية الي تقدم كبير للمرشح محمد مرسي ، الذى تخطي حاجز 3 مليون صوت ،  بينما حل في المركز الثاني الفريق أحمد شفيق ، الذى تخطي 2مليون و500 ألف  صوت ، بينما حصل عبد المنعم لأبو الفتوح علي 2 مليون و9 الاف صوت .*


*​*
*الفجر الاليكترونية​*​
*​*​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (25 مايو 2012)

*أشارت   المؤشرات شبه النهائية حتى هذه اللحظة الى تقدم  الدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح   حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة  الأخوان المسلمين بحصوله على   ما نسبته 31.3 % من الأصوات فيما حصل الفريق  الدكتور أحمد شفيق على  المركز  الثاني برصيد 19.7 % ثم الدكتور عبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح برصيد  16.7% يليه  عمرو موسى رابعا برصيد 16.1 % وجاء  حمدين  صباحي خامسا برصيد  15.2 % . وحصل  باقي المرشحين مجتمعين على نسبة 1.1% من  مجموع الأصوات .  تقدم العوا في  المركز السادس ثم أبو العز الحريري ثم  محمود حسام ثامنا  وهشام البسطويسي  تاسعا وخالد على عاشرا .


دنيا الوطن​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *أشارت   المؤشرات شبه النهائية حتى هذه اللحظة الى تقدم  الدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح   حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة  الأخوان المسلمين بحصوله على   ما نسبته 31.3 % من الأصوات فيما حصل الفريق  الدكتور أحمد شفيق على  المركز  الثاني برصيد 19.7 % ثم الدكتور عبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح برصيد  16.7% يليه  عمرو موسى رابعا برصيد 16.1 % وجاء  حمدين  صباحي خامسا برصيد  15.2 % . وحصل  باقي المرشحين مجتمعين على نسبة 1.1% من  مجموع الأصوات .  تقدم العوا في  المركز السادس ثم أبو العز الحريري ثم  محمود حسام ثامنا  وهشام البسطويسي  تاسعا وخالد على عاشرا .
> 
> 
> دنيا الوطن​*



*لو حدثت أعادة بين مرسى وشفيق ..... ستكون هناك مذابح ..... وحينئذ على الجيش أن يتدخل ويعلن الأحكام العرفية ......*


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2012)

من جوه  لجان المحافظات لسسسسسسسسسه 
كل دي على عدد اللى بيحسبه مندوبي المرشحين 
الانتخابات فيها 25 مليون صوت يعنى  باللى مكتوب ده يبقى مجابوش الربع مش بعد النص


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*

*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (25 مايو 2012)

المؤشرات الان بحسب شبكة رصد
26.7% محمد مرسي
23.3% أحمد شفيق
19.7% صباحي
18.5% أبوالفتوح
11.8% عمرو موسي
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلن المستشار سامح الكردى النتيجة النهائية للانتخابات الرئاسية بقسم منشية ناصر، مؤكداً على تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق بحصوله على 10143 صوتاً، يليه حمدين صباحى بحصوله على 8631 صوتاً، يليه محمد مرسى 8184 صوتاً، يليه عمرو موسى بحصوله على 2952 صوتاً.
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (25 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لو حدثت أعادة بين مرسى وشفيق ..... ستكون هناك مذابح ..... وحينئذ على الجيش أن يتدخل ويعلن الأحكام العرفية ......*



لو النتيجه زى ما بيقولوا مترتبه اصلا لشفيق

فانا ظنى بيقول الجيش هيظهر مرسي باعداد كبيره اكبر من شفيق بس مش اوى

ويدخلوا اعاده وبعدين شفيق يكسب

لان لو اى حد غير مرسي  كسب من الجوله الاولى بدون اعاده البلد هتقوم ومش هتقعد:vava:

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلن المستشار أمجد فتيت، رئيس اللجنة العامة للانتخابات ببورسعيد، نتائج فرز الأصوات في انتخابات الرئاسة، التي أسفرت عن:
حمدين صباحي 104 آلاف و929 
أحمد شفيق 40 ألفًا و948
محمد مرسي 38 ألفًا 982 
عمرو موسى 37 ألفًا و274 
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 32 ألفًا 537 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلن المستشار جمال عبد اللاه، رئيس محكمة بنى سويف الابتدائية، نتائج فرز الأصوات بالمحافظة:

محمد مرسى 258 ألفاً و247 صوتاً
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 120 ألفاً و986 صوتاً 
أحمد شفيق 118 ألفاً و296 صوتاً 
عمرو موسى 57 ألف و24 صوتاً
حمدين صباحى 48 ألف صوت 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*النتائج النهائية لمحافظة السويس

محمد مرسى 46124 
حمدين صباحى  45571 
عمرو موسى 43461 
أبو الفتوح 34790
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (25 مايو 2012)

*الشيء المستفز جدا ع الفيس بوك الناس بتقول المسيحيين ادوا أصواتهم للفلول وباعوا الثوره

:ranting::ranting::ranting:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*نتيجة انتخابات اللجنة العامة بمركز زفتى بمحافظة الغربية 
احمد شفيق 61119 
محمد مرسى 28622 
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 22351
حمدين صباحى 20032
عمرو موسى  7337 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *الشيء المستفز جدا ع الفيس بوك الناس بتقول المسيحيين ادوا أصواتهم للفلول وباعوا الثوره
> 
> :ranting::ranting::ranting:
> *​



*ده حقيقى ...... معظم الاقباط صوتوا لشفيق ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أسفرت النتائج النهائية لفرز اللجان الانتخابية بجنوب سيناء عن 

عمرو موسى 6910 
محمد مرسى 4895
أبو الفتوح 4305 
شفيق 4102 
حمدين صباحى 3839 .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلن المستشار محمد منصور حلاوة، رئيس اللجنة العامة لشرق القاهرة، نتائج فرز الأصوات النهائية لمنطقة مدينة نصر أول

حصل حمدين صباحى على 63638 صوتًا
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 56777 صوتًا
وأحمد شفيق 50405 صوتا
عمرو موسى 32392 صوتًا
محمد مرسى 26948 صوتًا
محمد سليم العوا 5636 صوتًا.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أسفرت نتائج الفرز النهائية بمحافظة المنيا عن:

محمد مرسى  407201 صوتا 
أحمد شفيق  265402 صوتا
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 150503 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بمحافظة دمياط نتائج تصويت المواطنين فى المحافظة عن:

عبد المنعم ﺃﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻮﺡ 106219
حمدين صباحى  105877
محمد مرسى 105601
عمرو موسى  66066 
أحمد شفيق  54562 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلنت اللجنة العامة المشرفة على العملية الانتخابية بمحافظة أسوان النتيجة النهائية واسفرت عن:

محمد مرسى 60495 صوتاً.
عمرو موسى 59790
أحمد شفيق 45813 
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح  44795
حمدين صباحى 41686 صوتا.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*مجموع فرز 14560474 صوت فى 8730 لجنة في 26 محافظة

1- محمد مرسي 4084102
2- أحمد شفيق 3517625
3- حمدين صباحي 2626517
4- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 2609273
5- عمرو موسى 1707327
6- محمد سليم العوا 5691
7- خالد علي 3378
8- أبو العز الحريري 1617
9- هشام البسطويسي 1123
10- محمد فوزي عيسى 1110
11- عبد الله الأشعل 944
12- أحمد حسام خير الله 928
13- محمود حسام 839



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*نتائج روض الفرج
أحمد شفيق 40 ألف صوت
حمدين صباحى 26 ألفا و172 
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 10 آلاف و175 
عمرو موسى 9 آلاف و546 صوتا.
محمد مرسى 1201 صوت
محمد سليم العوا 826 صوت
هشام البسطويسى 117
حصل خالد على  653 
بو العز الحريرى 100 
عبد الله الأشعل 23 صوتا 
حسام خير الله 69 صوتا.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KgG4JWGWDsk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

>




*مؤشرات: تقدم شفيق وحمدين في معظم لجان محافظة القاهرة*

 	         تعليق علي الموضوع 	        	         إرسال لصديق 	        	         طباعة الصفحة 	       





       صورة أرشيفية                                                    *أخبار مصر- جيهان توفيق، شيرين حسين، محمد الخطيب*
أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية في محافظة القاهرة منافسة شرسة بين حمدين صباحي وأحمد شفيق يليهم عمرو موسى.
وأوضحت النتائج الأولية تقدم شفيق في مناطق شبرا وروض الفرج وعين شمس ومصر الجديدة ، يليه حمدين صباحي ثم عمرو موسى.
أما في منطقتي الزمالك والمهندسين أظهرت المؤشرات اكتساح للمرشح حمدين صباحي.
وفي  المعادي، أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية لفرز الأصوات في عدة لجان في منطقة  المعادي تقدم المرشح، ومنا لجنة 6 بمدرسة القناة حيث حصل حمدين صباحي على  780 صوتا - أحمد شفيق 635 - عمرو موسى 609- ابو الفتوح 567 - مرسي 294.
ولجنة 9 في نفس المدرسة حمدين 1351 - ابوالفتوح 914 - شفيق 394 - مرسي 308 - 299.
وشهدت  عدد من اللجان حالة من الارتباك أثناء عملية فرز الأصوات نتيجة سرعة رؤساء  اللجان فى عملية الفرز، محاولين الانتهاء فى أسرع وقت.
وأظهرت  المؤشرات الأولية في اللجنتين 4 و 21 بمنطقة الطالبية في محافظة الجيزة  تقدم المرشح حمدين صباحي بـ 1444 صوت ، يليه محمد مرسي 1209 صوت ثم احمد  شفيق 1162 صوت ثم عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 1094 صوت ويليه عمرو موسى 514 صوت.


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

>



بالأرقام.."بوابة الأهرام" تنشر نتائج الفرز النهائية بـ10 محافظات.. والمفاجأة صباحى الأول

أظهرت النتائج النهائية لفرز الأصوات، فى محافظات جنوب سيناء والمنيا  وكفرالشيخ ومطروح وبورسعيد والغربية والدقهلية والسويس وقنا ودمياط، عن  تقدم حمدين صباحى فى إجمالى المجموع العام لأصوات هذه المحافظات، بعد حصوله  على 2 مليون و136 ألفًا و891 صوتًا. 

يأتي ذلك وفق النتائج التي تم إعلانها في محافظات جنوب سيناء والمنيا  وكفرالشيخ ومطروح وبورسعيد والغربية والدقهلية والسويس وقنا ودمياط، وحل  محمد مرسى، ثانيا بحصوله على مليون و485 ألفًا و26 صوتًا. 

وجاء فى المركز الثالث أحمد شفيق بمجموع أصوات بلغ مليونا و378 ألفا  و633 صوتًا، يليه الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح فى المركز الرابع بمجموع  أصوات 979 ألفا و826 صوتًا، واحتل عمرو موسى المركز الأخير بـ480 ألفا و701  صوت. 

وجاء تفصيل الأصوات التي حصل عليها المرشحون الخمسة، فى المحافظات العشر، على النحو التالى: 

حمدين صباحى: 105877 فى دمياط، 42196 فى قنا، 45500 فى السويس، 394553  فى الدقهلية، 308424 فى الغربية، 104516 فى بوسعيد، 5000 فى مطروح، 486662  فى كفرالشيخ، 640314 فى المنيا، 3849 فى جنوب سيناء. 

محمد مرسى: 105610 فى دمياط، 97267 فى قنا، 49719 فى السويس، 388525 فى  الدقهلية، 245328 فى الغربية، 38439 فى بوسعيد، 14000 فى مطروح، 133932 فى  كفرالشيخ، و407201 فى المنيا، و4895 فى جنوب سيناء. 

أحمد شفيق: 54562 فى دمياط، 83931 فى قنا، 21816 فى السويس، 418527 فى  الدقهلية، 421411 فى الغربية، 41487 فى بوسعيد، 4000 فى مطروح، 63395 فى  كفرالشيخ، 265402 فى المنيا، 4102 فى جنوب سيناء. 

أبوالفتوح: 106219 فى دمياط، 78789 فى قنا، 41989 فى السويس، 247264 فى  الدقهلية، 217518 فى الغربية، 32544 فى بوسعيد، 33531 فى مطروح، 67164 فى  كفرالشيخ، 150503 فى المنيا، 4305 فى جنوب سيناء. 

عمرو موسى: 6666 فى دمياط، 74909 فى قنا، 43469 فى السويس، 99000 فى  الدقهلية، 126876 فى الغربية، 37470 فى بوسعيد، 6000 فى مطروح، 22906 فى  كفرالشيخ، 56495 فى المنيا، 6910 فى جنوب سيناء.

http://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/212332.aspx


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2012)

*الحرية والعادلة تعلن الاعادة بين محمد مرسى و احمد شفيق رسميا
 المصدر
 قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر*


----------



## girgis2 (25 مايو 2012)

*سبحان الله

أصوات المسيحيين والمسلمين اللي ملهمش اتجاه اخواني أو سلفي مكانش ليه تأثير زي كدة وكان تأثيره ضعيف في انتخابات البرلمان وتعديلات الدستور
*​


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2012)

*الحملة المركزية للدكتور محمد مرسى تعلن في مؤتمر صحفي منذ قليل 
  تبين لدينا من النتائج الواردة عن  وجود إعادة بين الدكتور محمد مرسي  والفريق احمد شفيق*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


> *الحملة المركزية للدكتور محمد مرسى تعلن في مؤتمر صحفي منذ قليل
> تبين لدينا من النتائج الواردة عن  وجود إعادة بين الدكتور محمد مرسي  والفريق احمد شفيق*



:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02 قالوا للحملة إحلف


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلنت اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية بأسيوط، انتهاء أعمال الفرز، وجاءت النتيجة النهائية للمحافظة كالتالي: *
*محمد مرسي  مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة في المركز الأول برصيد 215,051 صوتا، تلاه الفريق  أحمد شفيق برصيد 205,472 صوتا، وجاء في المركز الثالث الدكتور عبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح برصيد 145,486 صوتا، ثم حمدين صباحي في المركز الرابع برصيد  70.546 صوتا، فيما حل عمرو موسى خامسا برصيد 57,689 صوتا.*


*الوطن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


> *الحرية والعادلة تعلن الاعادة بين محمد مرسى و احمد شفيق رسميا
> المصدر
> قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر*



*دى قناة زبالة وعلينا الامتناع عن الاقتباس منها .... اعتقد أننا فى حاجة لثورة تانية .... الأولى كانت ضد النظام .... والتانية المفروض تكون ضد الوساخة .... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*اعتمد رئيس اللجنة العامة بمحافظة سوهاج نتائج أعمال انتخابات الرئاسة التى اختتمت فاعليتها أمس الخميس، حيث أسفرت النتائج النهائية كالأتى:

أبوالعز الحريرى 1958 صوتا
محمد عبد الفتاح محمد 1354 صوتا
أحمد حسام كمال حامد 1202 صوت
عمرو موسى على 10032 صوتاً
عبد المنعم أبوالفتوح 113617 صوتا
البسطويسى 1178 صوتا
محمود حسام الدين محمود 1450 صوتا
محمد سليم العوا  6107 
أحمد شفيق 177418 صوتا
حمدين عبد العاطى عبد المقصود 4736 صوتا
عبد الله الأشعل  961
محمد مرسى على 202554 صوتا.
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مايو 2012)

النتيجة حتى الان تقدم مرسى ثم شفيق


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*وأظهرت نتائج محافظة اسيوط الأتى

محمد مرسى 215 ألفا و51 صوتا
أحمد شفيق 205 آلاف و472 صوتا
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 145 ألفا و486 صوتا
حمدين صباحى 70 ألفا و546 صوتا
عمرو موسى 57 ألفا و689 صوتا
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*نتائج أنتخابات إسكندرية 
 620,634 صوت
أبو الفتوح 387,747
 موسى 291,950
محمد مرسى 269,455
 أحمد شفيق 212,177*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أظهرت النتائج النهائية لفرز 11327 صندوقاً انتخابياً من أصل 13099 صندوقاً، على مستوى الجمهورية، فى الجولة الأولى للانتخابات الرئاسية، أن إجمالى عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 17965315 صوتاً، وأسفرت النتائج عن تقدم محمد مرسى مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة إلى المركز الأول، فى حين جاء أحمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء الأسبق فى المركز الثانى، واحتل حمدين صباحى المركز الثالث، ومن بعده جاء عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ثم عمرو موسى.

وجاء الترتيب كالتالى:
 محمد مرسى  4,968,184 بنسبة 27.7%.

أحمد شفيق  4,416,909 بنسبة 24.6%.

حمدين صباحى 3,290,375 بنسبة 18.3%.

عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 3,157,465 بنسبة 17.6%.

عمرو موسى 2,132,382 بنسبة 11.9%.
*


----------



## Critic (25 مايو 2012)

شكلنا هنلبس مرسى !


----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)

*لمن تتوقعون الفوز في الاعادة ؟

شفيق او مرسي ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *لمن تتوقعون الفوز في الاعادة ؟
> 
> شفيق او مرسي ؟*



*لن تتم ..... وسيكون هناك أنقلاب عسكرى ..... وفرض أحكام عرفية *


----------



## girgis2 (25 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لن تتم ..... وسيكون هناك أنقلاب عسكرى ..... وفرض أحكام عرفية *


*
**في احتمال فعلي ان تكون فتنة ومجازر ممكن تحصل في البلد نتيجة الاعادة بين اسلامي وفل من الفلول

الله يرحم الثورة بقى

حاجة تحزن
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*نتائج انتخابات القليوبية:

أحمد شفيق 260169 صوتا
محمد مرسي 192145 صوتا
حمدين صباحي  150880 صوتا
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 106423 صوتا
عمرو موسى 127625 صوتا.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*تصدر المضل محمد مرسي انتخابات الرئاسة 12 محافظة هى سوهاج، شمال سيناء، جنوب سيناء، الفيوم، اسوان، الاسماعيلية، البحيرة، قنا، الوادي الجديد، السويس، المنيا وأسيوط.

وتصدر المتلون عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح نتيجة محافظتى، مطروح ودمياط

تصدر المتهور صباحي نتيجة 3 محافظات هى كفر الشيخ، البحر الاحمر، بورسعيد.

وتصدر الغبى أحمد شفيق نتيجة انتخابات 4 محافظات هى الدقهلية، القليوبية، الاقصر والغربية

*


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تصدر المضل محمد مرسي انتخابات الرئاسة 12 محافظة هى سوهاج، شمال سيناء، جنوب سيناء، الفيوم، اسوان، الاسماعيلية، البحيرة، قنا، الوادي الجديد، السويس، المنيا وأسيوط.
> 
> وتصدر المتلون عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح نتيجة محافظتى، مطروح ودمياط
> 
> ...




مافيش واحد فيهم ابن حلال طيب هههههه​


----------



## Eva Maria (25 مايو 2012)

*لو الاعادة بين مرسي وصباحي 

فاعتقد سيكون الامر محسوم 

فالليبراليين والثوريين والاقباط سيصوتون في الاعادة لحمدين 

لكن الاعادة بين شفيق ومرسي غير مطمئنة ابداً
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلن المستشار إبراهيم الصياد، المشرف على الانتخابات الرئاسية بكفر الشيخ وكانت النتائج كالتالى:

حمدين صباحى 486662 صوتاً
محمد مرسى 133932 صوتاً
أحمد شفيق 63395 صوتا
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 67164 صوتاً
أبو العز الحريرى 1185 صوتاً
محمد فوزى عيسى على 777 صوتاً
أحمد حسام خير الله على 585 صوتا
عمرو موسى على 22906 صوتاً 
هشام البسطويسى  472 صوتاً 
محمود حسام  983 صوتاً
محمد سليم العوا 3298 صوتاً
عبد الله مشعل 681 صوتاً
خالد على على 1276 صوتاً.
*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

> لو الاعادة بين مرسي وصباحي
> 
> فاعتقد سيكون الامر محسوم
> 
> ...



فعلا عندك حق

بس ربنا يستر متهبألى الليبرالين والثوريين

ممكن يختاروا شفيق عن الاخوان بس اكيد مش كلهم وهنا المشكلة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلنت اللجنة العامة المشرفة على انتخابات محافظة المنوفية تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق على كافة مرشحى الرئاسة فى شبين الكوم، وكان عدد الناخبين 385141 صوتاً حصل أحمد شفيق على 87276 وحصل مرسى على 27971 صوتاً، وحصل موسى على 6796 وأبو الفتوح حصل 31451، وحصل صباحى على 24459.

وفى مركز قوسنا حصل أحمد شفيق على 78660 صوت، بينما حصل محمد مرسى 23834 وحصل أبو الفتوح على 17485 وحصل صباحى على 12085 وحصل موسى على 3889.

وفى مركز بركة السبع، حصل شفيق على 46674 صوتاً ومرسى 12296 وحصل أبو الفتوح 11949، بينما حصل صباحى على 9715، وموسى 3100 صوت.

وفى تلا، شفيق 45029 ومرسى 18501، وحصل أبو الفتوح 13336، وحصل صباحى على 9916صوتاً، وموسى 5138 صوتاً.

ومركز الشهداء، شفيق 41287 ومرسى 20846 صوتاً، وحصل أبو الفتوح على 11234 وصباحى 6501 وموسى 2456 صوتاً.

مركز ومدينة أشمون، حصل شفيق 126643 ومرسى 37166، أبو الفتوح حصل على 18143 صوتا وحصل صباحى على 11292 وحصل موسى على 3618.

وفى مركز الباجور، حصل شفيق على 60317 ومرسى 16966، أبو الفتوح 12932 وصباحى 9608 صوتا وحصل موسى على 3748.

ومركز منوف، حصل شفيق على 80499 ومرسى 26712، أبو الفتوح 4881، وصباحى 13751 صوتاً، وموسى 2824.

ومركز السادات، حصل شفيق 8689 ومرسى 15061، أبو الفتوح 9661، صباحى 5163، وموسى 3059 صوتاً. 

ومدينة سرس الليان، شفيق 11269 مرسى 4150، أبو الفتوح 2716 صوتا، صباحى 3237، وموسى 552 صوتاً. 

وبلغ إجمالى أصوات الفريق شفيق فى محافظة المنوفية 586345، بينما إجمالى أصوات الدكتور ومرسى 203503، وإجمالى أبو الفتوح 133788، وإجمالى أصوات صباحى 105727، وإجمالى أصوات موسى 35180 صوتاً. 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*تصدر الدكتور محمد مرسى، مرشح الحرية والعدالة، نتائج انتخابات شمال سيناء، وفق مصدر رسمى من اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات صباح اليوم بعد فرز الصناديق.

حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 32695 صوتاً وعمرو موسى 20968 صوتاً والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 15784 صوتاً والفريق أحمد شفيق 8501 صوت وحمدين صباحى 7645 صوتاً والدكتور محمد سليم العوا 1340 صوتاَ. 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*سؤال بحاجة لأجابة ...... كيف يكون لصوت أحمد زويل نفس قيمة صوت عم فلان اللى عطى صوته للى اعطاه كيلو رز وكيلو زيت ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## girgis2 (25 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سؤال بحاجة لأجابة ...... كيف يكون لصوت أحمد زويل نفس قيمة صوت عم فلان اللى عطى صوته للى اعطاه كيلو رز وكيلو زيت ......؟؟؟؟*



*
لو في عدل وانصاف يبقى حق التصويت يكون فقط لمن لديه ضمير حي ويفهم ويعرف الألاعيب السياسية لمجانين السلطة والنفوذ
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*النتيجة زى الزفت طبعا 
متفرحوش اوى ان شفيق وصل للاعادة دا مش حلو 
صباحى لو كان وصل مع مرسى كان مرسى هيقعد جنب مراته يربى العيال
شفيق مع مرسى 
مرسى اكتساح
لان ضيف على اصوات مرسى اصوات ابو الفتوح من السلفيين وضيف عليها اصوات الاحزاب الدينية كلها وحزب الوسط والاسلاميين اللى انتخبوا عمرو موسى وجزء من اصوات حمدين
والثوريين عموما مش هينتخبوا شفيق ومش هينتخبوا اخوان  

شفيق هيكون فى الاعادة فى الضياع

مبروك مرسى والبس يا شعب 200 300 سنة كدا انشاء الله واعملوا ثورة تانى على الاخوان 


دا ان مشيت حرة نزيهه شريفة
لكن لو مشيت على حل شعرها اعتقد ان ممكن يزقوا شفيق شوية 


مقولنا تنتخبوا حمدين 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلن المستشار مسعد أبو سعدة، رئيس اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على الانتخابات بالإسكندرية، عن النتائج النهائية بالإسكندرية، والذى يظهر فيها تصدر حمدين صباحى بحصوله على 602634 صوت، يليه عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح الذى حصل على 387747 ثم عمرو موسى والذى حصل على 291950، ويأتى محمد مرسى فى المرتبة الرابعة بواقع 269455 صوتا، ويبعد عنه قليلاً أحمد شفيق الذى حصل على 212219. 

يذكر أن الإسكندرية بها 3.291.734 ناخب، 17 لجنة عامة و 692 لجنة فرعية بـ 348 مركزا انتخابيا و1800 صندوق.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أظهرت النتائج النهائية لانتخابات الرئاسة بالقليوبية بلجان القليوبية، والبالغ عددها 608 لجان، مقيد بها 2 مليون و606 ناخبين عن تقدم أحمد شفيق على جميع المرشحين، حيث حصل أحمد شفيق على 395 ألفا و553 صوتا، وحصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 302 ألف و352 صوتا، وحصل حمدين صباحى على 272 ألفا و662 صوتا، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على 170 ألفا و660 صوتا، وعمرو موسى على 155 ألفا و452، وحصل سليم العوا على 128 ألفا و83 صوتا وحصل خالد على على 7988 صوتا وأبو العز الحريرى على 1720 وهشام البسطويسى على 1365، وحصل محمد فوزى على 1313 ومحمود حسام على 1194 وحصل حسام خير الله على 1081، كما حصل عبد الله الأشعل على 513 صوتا.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*أظهرت النتائج النهائية لفرز 11327 صندوقاً انتخابياً من أصل 13099 صندوقاً، على مستوى الجمهورية، فى الجولة الأولى للانتخابات الرئاسية، أن إجمالى عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 17965315 صوتاً، وأسفرت النتائج عن تقدم محمد مرسى مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة إلى المركز الأول، فى حين جاء أحمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء الأسبق فى المركز الثانى، واحتل حمدين صباحى المركز الثالث، ومن بعده جاء عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ثم عمرو موسى.
وجاء الترتيب كالتالى:محمد مرسى – 4,968,184 بنسبة 27.7%.

أحمد شفيق – 4,416,909 بنسبة 24.6%.

حمدين صباحى – 3,290,375 بنسبة 18.3%.

عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح – 3,157,465 بنسبة 17.6%.

عمرو موسى – 2,132,382 بنسبة 11.9%.*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2012)

*يعنى بالمنظر ده - مافيش اعاده ...

وكمان لى استفسار : ليه رغم السرعه فى اظهار نتائج اللجان يبقى اعلان النتائج بعد 4 ايام ؟

يعنى لو الانتخابات جائت بشخص مش على الهوى حايحصل صفقات فى الغرف المغلقه!!

و لا ايه القصد من الانتظار 4 ايام بعد الفرز؟؟
*


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2012)

فى النهايه   
محمد مرسي رئيسا لمصر 
مع جواب شكر لاقباط مصر ويشوفولهم بلد تانيه


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2012)

رجاء محبة الحرص على عدم تحويل الموضوع الى ساحة نزاعات سياسية.
الموضوع مخصص لنقل النتائج وليس للسخرية من أراء بعضنا في الإنتخابات.


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (25 مايو 2012)

_*الاستبن دخل الاعادة
هاهاهاها
والله العظيم احنا شعب......ولا بلاش​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*معظمنا مصمم يرموا التهمه ع الاقباط
انهم السبب في وصول مرسي للأعاده
لمجرد انهم مش صوتوا لصباحي
ومهما كان اسم الرئيس البلد بلدنا 
مش هندور ع غيرها
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*فى مؤشرات خطيرة لصعود حمدين بقوة فى الصناديق الأخيرة
 كله يصلى ان حمدين يصعد ولو بفارق صوت واحد عن شفيق عشان يخش اعادة ضد مرسى ويكسب 

كله يصلى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*تصدر د.محمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة صدارة المشهد بانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية في 22 محافظة أعلن عن انتهاء فرز الأصوات بهم بشكل نهائي بعدد أصوات بلغ 3,742,735 صوت، بنسبة أصوات 25%، فيما حل الفريق أحمد شفيق في المرتبة الثانية بـ 3,701,379 صوت بنسبة أصوات 25% أيضاً.

وجاء المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي في المرتبة الثالثة بعدد أصوات بلغ 3,221,666 صوت بنسبة أصوات 22%، وبفارق 479,713 صوت عن شفيق صاحب المركز الثاني، وبفارق 521069 صوت عن مرسي صاحب المركز الأول. وحل المرشح عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح الذي شبه خارج المنافسة في المرتبة الرابعة بعدد أصوات 2,559,999، بنسبة أصوات 17%، فيما حصل عمرو موسى الأمين العام السابق لجامعة الدول العربية على 1,504,554 صوت بنسبة أصوات 10%، ليكون بذلك خارج المنافسة على منصب رئيس مصر.

يذكر أن المحافظات التي تم حصر نتائجها هي ؛ دمياط، البحيرة، جنوب سيناء، الدقهلية، بورسعيد، الإسكندرية، بني سويف، الوادي الجديد، الإسماعلية، الأقصر، أسيوط، كفر الشيخ، المنيا، الغربية، السويس، القليوبية، شمال سيناء، قنا، مرسى مطروح، الشرقية، البحر الاحمر، المنوفية.

الأمل فى القاهرة لوصول صباحى للمركز الثانى*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*اخبار #مصر | عاجل | اخبار تؤكد تقدم صباحى على شفيق ب 300 صوت حتى الان و ارتفاعه للمركز الثانى و نزول شفيق للثالث*



*صلوووووووووووووووا حمدين يوصل اعادة يكتسح الزفت مرسى *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*ليه متأكدين قووي ان لو الاعاده بين شفيق ومرسي
مرسي هيكتسح شفيق وكأن شفيق ملوش فرصه
اللي صوتوا لحمدين او موسي سعتها هيصوتوا لشفيق
واغلب السلفيين هيقطعوا الاعاده لانهم ضد مرسي وشفيق
ع العموم اتمني الاعاده بين حمدين وشفيق وربنا يختار الصالح​*


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2012)

اللى صوتوا لحمدين وابو الفتوح ميددوش لشفيق 
اللى ادوا موسي يدوا شفيق 
نسبه وتناسب 
لو الاعاده مرسي وشفيق   يبقى مبروك لمرسي


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2012)

*ايه الخوف و الرعب ده !!
يا خوانا اشد المتفائلين لشفيق بيقولوا انه هيظهر بمظهر كويس و اكتساح لمرسي و ابو الفتوح 
يا ريت نتعلم ان الشعب المصري خارج التوقعات خالص 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*ذكر موقع "أهرام ويكلي" منذ قليل أن نتائج الفرز أظهرت تقدم المرشح الرئاسي "حمدين صباحي" إلى المركز الثاني، وتراجع "أحمد شفيق" إلى المركز الثالث.

جاء ذلك بعد فرز عدد من اللجان في محافظتي الإسكندرية والجيزة..
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*خبر من حملة صباحي وعلي عهدة ندي محمد :الخبر ده على عهدتى وعهده حملتنا المركزية فى أنحاء الجمهورية كلها..حمدين صباحى تخطى شفيق بنسب كبيرة وينافس مرسى على المركز الأول..

ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)

مصر | الاهرام ويكلي : مرسي 24% و حمدين 23.3% و شفيق 23%


ياارب حمديييين يااااارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*اخر النتائج الساعة 1:40 دقيقة ظهرا بتوقيت القاهرة 25/5/2012
 حمدين صباحى 4659735
 مرسى 4312764
 شفيق 3837046
 النتيجة اصلية واخر كلام والله حمدين متصدر من داخل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات

ده خبر على الفيس ..... اعتقد انه فشنك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*جاءت النتيجة النهائية بنطاق مدينة المحلة الكبرى، مرجحة لكافة المرشح حمدين صباحى، حيث جاءت النتيجة النهائية لمدرسة المحلة الثانوية لجنه رقم (17) حمدين 738 والثانى أحمد شفيق584، والثالث عمرو موسي 49 ، و الرابع ابو الفتوح425، والخامس محمد مرسي 381 كما جاءت النتيجة النهائية لمدرسة طلعت حرب الثانوية بنات لجنة (25) بالمحلة الكبري، تشير لتصدر حمدين صباحى لحصوله على 834صوتا، ويليه محمد مرسي 367 صوتا، ثم أبوالفتوح 323 صوتا ثم شفيق313 صوتا.

كما تصدر حمدين صباحى لجنة مدرسة منشية البكري بالمحلة 1381 صوتا لحمدين صباحى 885 صوتا لعبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، ويليه شفيق 764 صوتا، ومحمد مرسى 541 صوتا.
كما جاءت النتيجة النهائية لمدرسة طلعت حرب الابتدائية بالمحلة الكبري حمدين صباحى 1180صوتا، ثم احمد شفيق 718 ، ثم محمد مرسى 477  ثم عمرو موسى 475، ثم أبوالفتوح  387 صوتا.
وجاءت النتيجة النهائية لمدرسة الزهراء الاعدادية بالمحلة، بتقدم حمدين صباحى  1159
صوتا، ويليه احمد شفيق 653، ومحمد مرسى 514، ثم أبو الفتوح  468، ويليه عمرو موسى271، وخالد على 22، ثم محمد سليم العوا 21 صوتا.
كما جاءت النتيجة النهائيه لمدرسة نوتردام بالمحلة، كالأتى، المركز الأول حمدين صباحى  1004 أصوات، احمد شفيق 666، ثم محمد مرسى 542، وعمرو موسى  410، وأبو الفتوح 348 صوتا.
بالاضافة إلى نتيجة مدرسة المؤسسة بمحلة ابوعلى، تصدرها حمدين صباحى فى المركز الاول بعدد اصوات 3733 صوتا، والثانى محمد مرسى بعدد اصوات 2072 صوتا ، ثم شفيق 1500 صوت.
كما جاء إجمالى الاصوات بالقرى المختلفة التابعة لمركز المحلة الكبرى، تصدرها شفيق 3939، ويليه حمدين 34575، ثم مرسي 32884، ثم ابو الفتوح 32527، ثم عمرو موسي 27210أصوات .
كما جاءت النتيجة النهائية لحى ثان المحلة الكبرى "اللجنة العامة" بتصدر صباحى بعدد 39041، ويليه أحمد شفيق 20362، ثم محمد مرسى 16194، ثم عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 15534، ويليه عمرو موسى 14541 صوتا .


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - صباحى يتصدر نتيجة الانتخابات فى المحلة *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 مايو 2012)

أعتقد أن أى إعادة لأى مرشح ضد محمد مرسى لن تكون فى صالحه على الإطلاق
فمجرد دخول مرسى الإعادة تعنى فوزه لامحالة
سيحشد الإسلاميون حشدا لامثيل له 
يبدو أن مرسى يقترب من الكرسى !


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*شفيق اة معاك فى الكلام دا

لو حصل فى الشئ شئ وتوصل فعلا حمدين مركز ثانى
مرسى اوبه برا وحمدين اكتساح 
*


----------



## girgis2 (25 مايو 2012)

*فلول ومسيحيين ضد اسلامي يبقى اسلامي هينجح

لكن مسيحيين وليبراليين وثوار ضد اسلامي يبقى اسلامي هيفشل
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

> فلول ومسيحيين ضد اسلامي يبقى اسلامي هينجح
> 
> لكن مسيحيين وليبراليين وثوار ضد اسلامي يبقى اسلامي هيفشل


الله ينور

الترجمة بقى 

 شفيق مع مرسى .......... مرسى يكسب

حمدين مع مرسى ..... حمدين يكسب

​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*وضاع الامل يا ولدى مرسى خليفة مصر الاول الدولة الاخوانجية
استنوا بقة المماليك يجوا يحتلوها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*نتائج اسكندرية رائعة ...... انتظروا التفاصيل ......*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*ماحنا عارفين ان الاخ صباحى متصدر فى اسكندرية بس برضيك مش هيبقى متقدم على شفيق فى النهاية 
الامل ضعيف والولادة متعثرة

اياك يا حمدين يا ابن صباحى تشد حيلك شوية وتيجى مركز تانى  
*


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2012)

متوهموش روحكم 
حمدين خسر 
الاعاده مرسي وشفيق 
واعلان قوى ليبراليه وثوريه تاييد مرسي 
الف مبروك عليه الكرسي


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أظهرت نتائج فرز لجان محافظة الإسكندرية للمشاركين في انتخابات الرئاسة تصدر حمدين صباحى معظم الدوائر، متفوقًا على أقرب منافسيه عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح، بينما حل الدكتور محمد مرسي ثالثًا يليه أحمد شفيق، وعمرو موسى.

وتصدر حمدين صباحي النتيجة العامة فى الإسكندرية وحصل على 602634 صوتًا، يليه أبو الفتوح 387747 صوتًا، ثم عمرو موسى 291950 صوتًا ، ومحمد مرسي 269455 صوتًا، وأحمد شفيق 212197 صوتًا.

وأعلنت اللجان الانتخابية عن النتائج التى حصل عليها كل مرشح، ففى اللجنة العامة رقم 6 باب شرق التى تضم 44 لجنة انتخابية فرعية، كان عدد الأصوات المقيدة 206 آلاف و434 صوتًا حضر منهم 123139 صوتًا، وكانت الأصوات الصحيحة 122242، والباطلة 897، وحصل حمدين صباحي على 43 ألفًا و 310 أصوات،  وعمرو موسى 24 ألفًا و343 صوتًا، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 21405 أصوات، وأحمد شفيق 16762 صوتًا، ومحمد مرسي 13003 أصوات، ومحمد سليم العوا 2240 صوتًا، وأبوالعز الحريري 190 صوتًا.

وفى اللجنة العامة بسيد درويش والتى تضم دائرة العطارين وتضم 12 لجنة فرعية، كان عدد الأصوات المقيدة 56711، حضر منهم 32461 صوتًا، وكانت الأصوات الصحيحة 32158 صوتًا، والباطلة 303 أصوات، وحصل صباحي على 11221 صوتًا، وموسى 7846 صوتًا، وأبو الفتوح 5201 صوت، والحريرى 54 صوتًا، وهشام البسطاويسى 38 صوتًا، وشفيق 3993 صوتًا، والعوا 543 صوتًا، ومرسي 3026 صوتًا.

وأظهرت نتيجة اللجنة العامة ببرج العرب والتى تضم 14 لجنة فرعية تقدم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 7677 صوتًا،  يليه محمد مرسي 4937 صوتًا، ثم حمدين صباحى 2376 صوتًا، وعمرو موسى 2064 صوتًا، وأحمد شفيق 1535 صوتًا.

وأظهرت النتائج النهائية في باقى اللجان العامة فى الإسكندرية استمرار تصدر حمدين صباحي، ويلاحقه الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح يليهما محمد مرسي،  وأحمد شفيق، حيث حصل حمدين صباحي فى المنتزه أول على 104 آلاف و886 صوتًا، وعمرو موسى 39369 صوتًا، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 69986 صوتًا، وأحمد شفيق 42460 صوتًا، ومحمد مرسي على  50732 صوتًا، فيما كانت نتائج اللجنة العامة لدائرة المنتزه ثان تظهر تقدم حمدين صباحي الذى حصل على 55374 صوتًا، وعمرو موسى على 21369 صوتًا، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 35631 صوتًا، وأحمد شفيق على 21371 صوتًا، ومحمد مرسي على 31300 صوت.

هنا حدث تقليل الفارق عن شفيق  400 الف صوت 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

فيديو الان || عااااااجل جدااا من 21 محافظه حتى الان وشوفوا الاصوات وصلت لكام حتى الان









[YOUTUBE]zBqRglGW2ks[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2012)

ياريت تقولوا النتايج كتابه    
الفيديو والصور مش شغالين عندى فى الفون


----------



## ahraf ayad (25 مايو 2012)

اتمني يحل عابدين المركز التاني لو حصلت اعادة بين مرسي عابدين  الوضع هايتغير كتيررررررر 
مرسي وشفيق يعني مبروك مرسي اما مرسي وحامدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> فيديو الان || عااااااجل جدااا من 21 محافظه حتى الان وشوفوا الاصوات وصلت لكام حتى الان​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*قبل أم بعد الاسكندرية ؟؟*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> فيديو الان || عااااااجل جدااا من 21 محافظه حتى الان وشوفوا الاصوات وصلت لكام حتى الان
> 
> 
> 
> ...



النتايج دي قديمه مش مظبوطه

صباحي عدي فوق شويه​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*ما هي طبيعة المناطق التي انتخبت شفيق ؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2012)

لسه القاهره والجيزه متمش الاعلان عنهم 
بس وصلنى ان الجيزه مرسي شفيق حمدين 
وباقى القاهره 
وبالتالى اصبح يقينا عندى ان مرسي وشفيق اعاده بعد 27 محافظه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

نوارة نجم :- الإسكندرانية رجالة .,,. أعلى تصويت لايمن نور 2005 قصاد مبارك .,,. اقل نسبة نعم للاستفتاء ... واليوم تقرر ان مرشحها حمدين صباحى

 صدق اللي قال عليهم أجدع ناس​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قبل أم بعد الاسكندرية ؟؟*



*قبل اسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*أعلن المستشار نصر الدين البدراوى، رئيس اللجنة العامة لانتخابات الدقهلية، عن نتائج المحافظة، التى أسفرت عن تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق وحصوله على المركز الأول بالدقهلية بعد الانتهاء من فرز 1032 لجنة وحصوله على 418855 صوتا.

وجاء فى المركز الثانى حمدين صباحى وحصل على 393657، ويليه الدكتور محمد مرسى، وحصل على 381639، وجاء فى المركز الرابع الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وحصل على 240297 صوتا. 

*


----------



## zezza (25 مايو 2012)

*يااااااااااااااااا رب حمدين و مرسى *


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*آمين يا رب ، دعينا نقولها بثقة وإيمان أكبر .*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*علماً أن الأمل موجود ، كما قال الأحباء ما زالت القاهرة لم تفرز ، وهي الأكبر .*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*والمصحف الشريف ان اغلب لجان القاهرة شفيق
انت عندك شبرا والساحل وروض الفرج دول لوحدهم مستنقع مسيحين 
الاعادة بينه وبين مرسى خلصت خلاص


*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*



والمصحف الشريف ان اغلب لجان القاهرة شفيق
انت عندك شبرا والساحل وروض الفرج دول لوحدهم مستنقع مسيحين 
الاعادة بينه وبين مرسى خلصت خلاص

أنقر للتوسيع...

حبيبي هذه المناطق تتبع للقاهرة ؟؟
ومن انتخبت ؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*دى لب القاهرة
اغلب لجان القاهرة حسمها شفيق  
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*على فكرة يا باول منذ أن قال حمدين أنه سيحارب المذهب الشيعي في مصر اقتنعت بوجوب هزيمته ، لأنه هو نفسه يعلم تفاهة وسفالة هذه الفكرة ، ويريد تقوية علاقات استراتيجية مع إيران ستكون هامة جداً لدم مصر على أكثر من صعيد أهمها التسليح الصاروخي .*

*بالتالي يبيع مبادئه ، ويساير جهل الشعب بدلاً من النهوض به .*

*الآن أصلي لأجل نصره لأنه الأمل لهزيمة الاستبن .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*قالت مصادر بحملة دعم حمدين صباحى للبديل أن مؤشرات قوية تؤكد خوض صباحى لجولة الإعادة عن المركز الثاني مع أحد المرشحين محمد مرسى أو أحمد شفيق اللذان يتبادلا المركز الأول حتى الآن، مشيرا إلى أن الأقرب للإعادة مع صباحى حتى الآن وفقا لآخر المؤشرات التي تتابعها الحملة هو المرشح أحمد شفيق.

وأكد المصدر أن الحملة تتابع نتائج الفرز، وأن النتائج مبشرة حتى الآن، خاصة مع ارتفاع الأصوات التي يحصدها صباحى في القاهرة والجيزة، مشيرا إلى أن الحملة رغم اجتهادها وصدق دعمها وإيمانها بصباحي كانت تتمنى تلك النتيجة ولكنها لم تتوقعها، خاصة أن محافظات كالإسكندرية والبحر الأحمر لم يكن متوقعا حصد أصوات كبيرة بها وهو ما خالف التوقعات حيث اكتسح صباحى النتائج في تلك المحافظات.

وأضاف المصدر أن صباحى إذا وصل للإعادة مع شفيق فسيكون موقفه أفضل وسيحظى بدعم أكبر من داعمي الثورة، معتبرا أنها ستكون مناسبة جيدة ليعرف شفيق حجمه في الشارع، حين يخير هذا الشارع بين صباحى وشفيق.

كان المرشح حمدين صباحى قد قال في أخر تصريحاته الإعلامية أمس" مطمئنون بإذن الله وإرادة الشعب من اجتياز الجولة الأولى وخوض جولة الإعادة"، مضيفا أنه "لولا دماء الشهداء وتضحيات المصابين، والثوار، الذين أسقطوا رأس نظام مبارك، ما وصلنا إلى اليوم الذي ننتخب فيه رئيس مصر بأنفسنا دون أن يكون مفروضا علينا مسبقا".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*تحسم أصوات محافظتي القاهرة والجيزة سباق انتخابات الرئاسة، وقد تقلب موازين المرشحين رأساً على عقب، حيث تضم المحافظتين نحو 11 مليون ناخب مقيد في الجداول (6.4 في القاهرة و4.5 في الجيزة)، بنسبة تصل إلى 21% من إجمالي الناخبين المقيدين في الجداول الانتخابية بكامل جمهورية مصر الذي يبلغ عدد الناخبين المقيدين فيها نحو 50 مليون نسمة.

وكانت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، قد أعلنت مساء أمس أن نسبة التصويت تصل إلى 50% بمعدل 25 مليون ناخب أدلوا بأصواتهم في أول انتخابات رئاسية في مصر بعد الثورة.

وحسب نتائج باقي المحافظات، يتصدر محمد مرسي، مرشح الإخوان، ثم أحمد شفيق، أخر روؤساء حكومات الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، وينافسه بشراسة، حمدين صباحين المرشح المستقل الذي يتبادل موقع الثاني مع شفيق في أكثر من محافظة.

وحسب خريطة الكتل التصويتية في مصر، تأتي دائرة إمبابة كأكبر دائرة انتخابية في الجمهورية بأكثر من  500 ألف ناخب مقيد في الكشوف، ثم بولاق الدكرور بنحو 450 ألف ناخب.  

ولم تظهر نتائج فرز إجمالية للعاصمة حتى الآن.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*والنبى يا انطاكى احنا لا نعرف شيعى ولا سنى ولا اسرائيلى 
الشعب بتاعنا بينتخب ببطاقات التموين دلوقتى 
اللى بيصرف زيت وسكر 

عندك محافظات فلول ومحافظات اخوانجية ومحافاظت ثورية

للاسف ان الفلول والاخوان استولوا على الاكثرية والاخ حمدين استولى على لمحافظات الثوية اسكندرية سويس بورسعيد ومسقط راسه كفر الشيخ 
غباء المسيحين انهم فكروا فى المرحلة الاولى ومفكروش فى المرحلة التانية 
لكن غباء الشعب المصرى اكبر لان مرسى كان مستعبد تماما نظرا لان الكتلة التصويتية للاخوان قلت
جابوا منين كل الاصوات دى انا مش فاهم
الكل قال اعادة بين ابو الفتوح وشفيق او صباحى
ايه اللى جاب الاستين احنا مصدومين حقيقة الامر يا عزيزى 
نتمنى ان التجميعة النهائية لكل المحافظات تقدم صباحى ولكن انا مستعبد دا تماما نظرا لان الفوارق ساحقة تصل لنصف مليون واكثر 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*تغيرت حظوظ المرشحين الثلاثة الرئيسيين في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، في عدد من دوائر القاهرة التي أعلنت نتائجها النهائية حتى الآن وهي لجان مدينة نصر والجيزة 1 وإمبابة والزاوية الحمراء وحدائق القبة، حيث تصدر حمدين صباحي، يليه الفريق أحمد شفيق، الذي تفوق في مصر الجديدة، فيما تراجعت أسهم د. محمد مرسي ليتراوح ترتيبه بين الخامس والثالث.

وحصد حمدين المركز الأول بـ 255 ألف و989 صوتاً، ثم أحمد شفيق بـ 214 ألف 937 صوتاً، وتراجع بشدة محمد مرسي للمركز الثالث بـ 144 ألفاً و995 صوتا.

 وتقدم حمدين في حدائق القبة بـ 46 ألفاً و 670 صوتاً، وتلاه بفارق بسيط أحمد شفيق بـ 43 ألفا 781 صوتاً، ثم محمد مرسي في المركز الثالث بـ 25 ألف 674 صوتاً، وفي المركز الرابع جاء عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بـ 23 ألفاً 962 صوتاً.

وفي الزاوية الحمراء، أعلنت اللجنة العامة رقم 44 عن حصول شفيق على 40 ألف و437 صوتاً، ثم حمدين صباحي بـ 33 ألف و 935 صوتاً، ثم محمد مرسي بـ 25 ألف و849 صوتاً، وفي المركز الرابع أبو الفتوح بـ 15 ألفاً و677 صوتاً.

وفي مدينة نصر، أعلن رئيس اللجنة العامة لشرق القاهرة، المستشار محمد منصور حلاوة، نتائج منطقة مدينة نصر أول، حيث حصل صباحي على المركز الأول بـ 63 ألفا و638 صوتاً، ثم أبو الفتوح بـ 56 ألفا و777 صوتاً، وبعده أحمد شفيق بـ 50 الف و405 صوتاً، ثم عمرو موسى بـ 32 ألف و392 صوتاً، وفي المركز الخامس جاء محمد مرسي بـ 26 ألف صوتاً، تلاه العوا بنحو 5000 صوت.

وفي الجيزة، أعلنت اللجنة العامة رقم 1 تصدر حمدين صباحي بعد حصوله على 34 ألفا و539 صوتاً، تلاه في المركز الثاني بفارق كبير أحمد شفيق بـ 24 ألفاً و542 صوتاً، ثم محمد مرسي مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الذي تراجع بشدة إلى المركز الثالث بـ 23 ألفاً و559 صوتاً، تلاه أبو الفتوح بـ 20 ألف و542 صوتا.

وفي اللجنة المركزية رقم 4 ومقرها قسم إمبابة، أعلن المستشار مجدي عبد الغني، رئيس اللجنة، تصدر حمدين صباحي بـ 77 ألفاً و107 صوتاً، فيما حصل شفيق على المركز الثاني بفارق كبير حيث جمع 55 ألفاً و722 صوتاً، ثم محمد مرسي الذي تراجع إلى 43 ألفاً و 913 صوتاً، فيما حل أبو الفتوح رابعة بـ 35 ألف و381 صوتاً.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*في هذه الحالة أنظر ماذا فعل المسيحيون في رأيي المتواضع :*
*1 - بدون المسيحيين :*
*الاستبن 25 % ، أبو الفتوح 18% ، حمدين 15% ، عمرو موسى 9% ، شفيق 4%*

*2 - مع المسيحيين :*
*الاستبن 25% ، حمدين 20% ، أبو الفتوح 18% ، عمرو موسى 11% ، شفيق 23%*

*3 - كان بالإمكان على أقل تقدير : *
*الاستبن 25 % ، حمدين 38% ، أبو الفتوح 18% ، عمرو موسى 11% ، شفيق 10%*

*كان يجب الاصطفاف خلف أول غير إسلامي وليس آخر غير إسلامي !!*
*كان يجب الاصطفاف خلف من لديه فرصة في الإعادة *


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*ادينا منظرين الفرج من عند ربنا وحمدين ربنا ينفخ فى صورتك يا ولدى وتعيد مع اى بهيمة من الاتنين 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*



قالت مصادر بحملة دعم حمدين صباحى للبديل أن مؤشرات قوية تؤكد خوض صباحى لجولة الإعادة عن المركز الثاني مع أحد المرشحين محمد مرسى أو أحمد شفيق اللذان يتبادلا المركز الأول حتى الآن،

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لم أفهم هذه النقطة !!*


----------



## +febronia+ (25 مايو 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/philip.flflCBC | نادى القضاة .. النتائج حتى الآن على مستوى الجمهورية :
 محمد مرسى .. 5,400,000
 الفريق شفيق .. 5,300,000
 حمدين صباحى .. 4,600,000


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> CBC | نادى القضاة .. النتائج حتى الآن على مستوى الجمهورية :
> محمد مرسى .. 5,400,000
> الفريق شفيق .. 5,300,000
> حمدين صباحى .. 4,600,000


*هل الفارق يتزايد أم يتراجع !!!!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *والنبى يا انطاكى احنا لا نعرف شيعى ولا سنى ولا اسرائيلى *
> *الشعب بتاعنا بينتخب ببطاقات التموين دلوقتى *
> *اللى بيصرف زيت وسكر *
> 
> ...


*نفس الصدمة صدقني ، لكنه يكفي أن تقول للشعب الجاهل في العالم الثالث (العالم الإسلامي) عبارات رنانة مثل "سنطبق شرع الله" ، والإخوان في الحقيقة يهمهم شرع السلطة فقط .*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

> هل الفارق يتزايد أم يتراجع !!!!!



بيم مرسى وشفيق ترااااجع كتيييير


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

> *كان يجب الاصطفاف خلف أول غير إسلامي وليس آخر غير إسلامي !!*
> *كان يجب الاصطفاف خلف من لديه فرصة في الإعادة *



صححححح كده


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> بيم مرسى وشفيق ترااااجع كتيييير


*سيقف في الإعادة أنصار أبو الفتوح مع مرسي ، وكذلك كل من في الثورة (جكر بالفلول) ولن أتفاجأ إذا وجدت مسيحيين من أنصار الثورة ينتخبون مرسي ، وسيسحق شفيق بفارق مخزي وسأذكرك بكلامي (نسبة تقارب نسبة الاستفتاء) .*

*لكننا هنا مع أستاذي صوت صارخ وأستاذي أبوستل باول نعيش على أمل أن يعبر حمدين إلى جولة الإعادة حتى يكون أنصار الثورة مع المرشح غير الإسلامي وليس مع المرشح الإسلامي .*

*وحسب ما نشر من إحصائيات أخيرة فإن حمدين يتصدر جداً .*
*لكن ما سألتك عنه هو أنه كيف يتصدر حمدين والنتيجة الكلية معكوسة !!*


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2012)

من ينتظر ان تنصصف الجيزه حمدين 
النتيجه التى لم تعلن ترتيبها 
مرسي 
شفيق 
حمدين 
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين متوجعوش قلوبكم


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

* دلوقتى مؤيدين ابو الفتوح بيدعوا لصباحى ومؤيدين صباحى بيشكروا مؤيدين ابو الفتوح

 حقيقه علميه : احنا مابنتجمعش غير فى المصايب*


منقووووول 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

> *سيقف في  الإعادة أنصار أبو الفتوح مع مرسي ، وكذلك كل من في الثورة (جكر بالفلول)  ولن أتفاجأ إذا وجدت مسيحيين من أنصار الثورة ينتخبون مرسي ، وسيسحق شفيق  بفارق مخزي وسأذكرك بكلامي (نسبة تقارب نسبة الاستفتاء) .*
> 
> *لكننا هنا مع  أستاذي صوت صارخ وأستاذي أبوستل باول نعيش على أمل أن يعبر حمدين إلى جولة  الإعادة حتى يكون أنصار الثورة مع المرشح غير الإسلامي وليس مع المرشح  الإسلامي .*
> 
> ...



هما بينكروا انهم هيقفوا مع مرسى بس طبعا منضمنهمش

لا معروف مرسى قصاد شفيق ......... يبقى مبروك مرسى

مرسى عايز كرسى ........ مرسى هياخد الكرسى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ياريت تقولوا النتايج كتابه
> الفيديو والصور مش شغالين عندى فى الفون




*من عيوني الاتنين

مرسي بنسبه 27.6
شفيق بنسبه  23.9
صباحي بنسبه 18.3
أبو الفتوح بنسبه 18.2
موسي بنسبه 11.9​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قبل أم بعد الاسكندرية ؟؟*




*بعد الاسكندريه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> النتايج دي قديمه مش مظبوطه
> 
> صباحي عدي فوق شويه​




*الخبر منقول من منتدي الحق والضلال
بعد ربع ساعه من نشر الخبر
يعني الخبر حديث وليس قديم
اما مظبوطه ولا لا عايز اقلك
ان كل النتايج اللي بننشرها دي مش مظبوطه
النتيجه الرسميه من لجنه الانتخابات 
هي الوحيده اللي هتكون مظبوطه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> اتمني يحل عابدين المركز التاني لو حصلت اعادة بين مرسي عابدين  الوضع هايتغير كتيررررررر
> مرسي وشفيق يعني مبروك مرسي اما مرسي وحامدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*عابدين مين 
تقصد حمدين صباحي
مفيش ريس اسمه عابدين​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

*العليا للرئاسة تتسلم نتائج 16 محافظة وإعلان النتائج النهائية قبل الثلاثاء *

                                           بقلم : أحمد ربيع                   منذ 2 دقيقة             







 
تلقت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية نتائج 16 محافظة حتى الآن من اللجان العامة. 

وقال مصدر بالامانة العامة للجنة إنه من المرجح إعلان  النتائج  النهائية للانتخابات الرئاسية قبل يوم الثلاثاء المقبل خاصة وانه  لا توجد  حتى هذه اللحظة اية طعون على النتائج التى أعلنتها اللجان الفرعية  أو  اللجان العامة. 

وأضاف إن الرصد الأولي لعمليات فرز الأصوات يشير إلى زيادة نسبة التصويت عن 50 % . 

على جانب آخر، رصدت غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة أن إحصائيات  نتيجة  90%من اللجان العامة أسفرت عن حصول الدكتور محمد مرسى مرشح حزب  الحرية  والعدالة على 5 ملايين و400 ألف صوت، والفريق أحمد شفيق على 5  ملايين و300  ألف صوت، وحصول حمدين صباحى على 4 ملايين و600 ألف صوت


 الوطن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*بعد الانتهاء من فرز معظم لجان محافظة القاهرة:
 حصل حمدين صباحى على 993764 صوتاَ
أحمد شفيق 934198 صوتاَ
مرسى 589715 صوتاَ
أبو الفتوح 553200 صوت
عمرو موسى 393461 صوتاَ


وفى محافظة الجيزة:
محمد مرسى 556630 صوتاً
حمدين صباحى 415946 صوتاً
أحمد شفيق 411286 صوتاً
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 386671 صوتا
عمرو موسى 214186 صوتاً.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*رصدت غرفة «المصري اليوم» لمتابعة نتائج فرز الأصوات في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أول نتيجة شبه نهائية بعد تجميع كل النتائج الرسمية التي حصل عليها مراسلو «المصري اليوم» في جميع المحافظات المصرية البالغ عددها 27 محافظة بها أكثر من 13 ألف لجنة اقتراع فرعية.

وجاءت نتائج المراكز الخمسة الأولى التي قام بحصرها فريق غرفة متابعة «المصري اليوم»، كما يلي:

إجمالي من لهم حق التصويت 50,524,993 ناخبًا، أدلى منهم  21,856,708 ناخبًا بأصواتهم بنسبة 43.3%  ، وبلغت نسبة الأصوات الصحيحة 21,830,477 صوتًا.

أما المراكز الخمسة الأولى للمرشحين المتنافسين في السباق الرئاسي، فجاءت كالتالي:

المركز الأول: محمد مرسي : 5,446,460 صوتًا بنسبة 24.9%

المركز الثاني: أحمد شفيق: 5,338,285 صوتًا بنسبة 24.5%

المركز الثالث: حمدين صباحي : 4,616,937 صوتًا بنسبة 21.1%

المركز الرابع: عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح: 3,889,195 صوتًا بنسبة 17.8%

المركز الخامس: عمرو موسى: 2,471,559 صوتًا بنسبة 11.3%

*


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2012)

*المركز الأول: محمد مرسي : 5,446,460 صوتًا بنسبة 24.9%
 المركز الثاني: أحمد شفيق: 5,338,285 صوتًا بنسبة 24.5%
*​


----------

